# La Dannazione



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue. 
Gli avevo detto chiaramente di lasciarmi stare, durante una telefonata, ma evidentemente non ero stata abbastanza convincente, oppure lui era molto insistente. Oppure entrambe le cose.
Ci siamo frequentati per circa 5 anni e io mi sono persa in quel mare di sesso e di amore dalle intensità che io non avevo mai conosciuto, non avrei potuto mai immaginare di trovare un sentimento che mi strappasse la pelle e il cuore dal corpo. Una magia maledetta. 
Nel 2007 sua moglie scopre tutto , dice lui (io non ho mai potuto verificare la cosa, non ho mai avuto contatti con lei nonostante lei pare sappia della mia esistenza, ma non ne sono mai stata troppo convinta) e quindi fine della nostra storia. 

Come voi ben sapete o potrete intuire, l’esperienza per me è stata devastante: di quel periodo ricordo delle gran telefonate e un sacco di notti passate a letto a piangere. Per fortuna oggi, tante cose le ho rimosse. Dire che allora ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte è un mero eufemismo. 
Negli anni, il rapporto tra noi non si è mai completamente azzerato. Ogni tanto una mail , una telefonata.

Una volta, nel 2008, ci siamo visti perché aveva appena pubblicato un libro e me lo voleva regalare.
Ho insistito io per vederlo, anche se in realtà, in quell’occasione (era il periodo in cui andavo dallo psicologo –sì, perché a causa sua sono ricorsa anche a qualche chiacchierata con lo strizza!!) volevo solo “provare” quanto salda potevo essere di fronte a lui.

Oggi è il 2013, ho 38 anni e un figlio. Ho trovato un uomo meraviglioso 5 anni fa, una storia fantastica, ci siamo conosciuti e poco dopo siamo andati a vivere insieme. Dopo tre anni è arrivato nostro figlio. Direi che siamo una famiglia felice, serena.
Ma ogni tanto torna in mente lui, ogni tanto scrive ancora lui. E io sono un po’ meno serena, un po’ turbata.

Torna a propormi cene e/o pranzi, torna a chiedermi se ci possiamo vedere. Io ammetto di essere tentata, molto, ma quello che mi lascia francamente senza parole è il suo comportamento da impunito, sembra che quello che è successo (la moglie lo ha beccato!) non l’abbia minimamente scalfito. E io non so più che pensare.

Scusate, questo più che altro è uno sfogo, perché non è che ci sia molto da dire o consigliare probabilmente, ma se posso vi chiedo, come se ne esce? Come si fa uscire dal proprio cervello una persona? 
Che ormai, inizio ad avere un’età J


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


Se ne esce dicendo no. Non è facile, ma neanche così difficile come sembra.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


metti al primo posto sempre la tua famiglia...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...



Quello che ti scriverò non è certo,però è probabile e quasi sicuro.

Hai presente il dolore che tu hai provato? lo ricordi bene? 

Ecco, tutto questo in relazione alla moglie del tuo ex è soltanto il 10% del dolore che questa donna ha provato nello scoprire il tradimento. Ti basta questo come input ? 

Ah in ultimo ma non meno importante, i figli di questa donna sono stati come minimo destabilizzati se hanno saputo, e se non lo hanno saputo è probabile che involontariamente dagli atteggiamenti della madre e del padre ne stanno subendo le conseguenze.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

pragramtico :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2013)

eh la madonna che titolone


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che ti scriverò non è certo,però è probabile e quasi sicuro.
> 
> Hai presente il dolore che tu hai provato? lo ricordi bene?
> 
> ...


Ma io mi domando, sua moglie ha veramente saputo? Io non ne sono certa. Lui non ha mai avuto il comportamento di chi è stato colto in flagranza! Io tendo a pensare che nè la moglie nè i figli hanno mai saputo niente.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh la madonna che titolone


vero? 
mi è venuto così!


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


Ora ti starà chiedendo con più insistenza di vedervi, perchè sa che sei sposata pure tu e con un figlio.
Non rappresenti un pericolo, o meglio, lo sei meno di quando eri single.
Hai un figlio, un uomo che ti fa stare bene. Cosa continui a pensare a uno che ha scelto la moglie anni fa?


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando, sua moglie ha veramente saputo? Io non ne sono certa. Lui non ha mai avuto il comportamento di chi è stato colto in flagranza! Io tendo a pensare che nè la moglie nè i figli hanno mai saputo niente.


Si, probabile che abbia usato come scusa il fatto della moglie, per troncare.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando, sua moglie ha veramente saputo? Io non ne sono certa. Lui non ha mai avuto il comportamento di chi è stato colto in flagranza! Io tendo a pensare che nè la moglie nè i figli hanno mai saputo niente.



Ok, però se prendi spunto da quello che ti ho scritto, cosa vuoi che cambi? hai posto una domanda? io ti ho risposto. 


Ora se vuoi far finta di nulla puoi anche farlo, premetti che quello scritto nella mia prima risposta, potrebbe capitare a tuo marito e a tuo figlio. Vedi un po te..


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> metti al primo posto sempre la tua famiglia...


E' quello che sto facendo, sempre, ogni giorno.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ora ti starà chiedendo con più insistenza di vedervi, perchè sa che sei sposata pure tu e con un figlio.
> Non rappresenti un pericolo, o meglio, lo sei meno di quando eri single.
> Hai un figlio, un uomo che ti fa stare bene. Cosa continui a pensare a uno che ha scelto la moglie anni fa?


Sai Anais, avevo fatto le stesse considerazioni, ossia, oggi sono molto meno pericolosa di un tempo. 
Ma che vuol dire che "ha  scelto la moglie anni fa"? Mi ha fatto tanto sorridere questa frase :mexican:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Pan,

concordo con JB. dire NO ... 
metti il fine ... e anche se lui continua,
se non dai corda ... prima o poi, capirà. 
a quanto pare, sai cosa vuoi ... 
perciò ... la dannazione, non c'è più ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Dannazione????*

La vera DANNAZIONE è ben altro,la dannazione si può provare per qualcosa che non dipende dalla nostra volontà!SCEMPIAGGINE mi sembra decisamente più appropriato!


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Pan,
> 
> concordo con JB. dire NO ...
> metti il fine ... e anche se lui continua,
> ...


Grazie Sienne, speravo in un tuo "autorevole" intervento 

io il "fine" l'ho messo tanto tempo fa, ma non hai idea di quanto sia coriaceo questo. magari mi lascia stare per qualche mese, poi torna alla carica. 
sì, sicuramente so cosa voglio e soprattutto cosa non voglio (è da più di anno che è tornato attivamente alla carica, ma non l'ho visto), ed è per questo probabilmente che sono qui: perchè mi ricordiate (bontà vostra!) tutti i buoni motivi per cui lo devo evitare.
posso dire però che il suo fascino ancora un po' mi acceca? però non basta a farmi seriamente vacillare!


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Sai Anais, avevo fatto le stesse considerazioni, ossia, oggi sono molto meno pericolosa di un tempo.
> Ma che vuol dire che "ha  scelto la moglie anni fa"? Mi ha fatto tanto sorridere questa frase :mexican:


Nel senso che se è vero che la moglie lo ha scoperto, lei gli avrà, immagino, intimato di lasciarti.
E lui ha obbedito e esguito!


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La vera DANNAZIONE è ben altro,la dannazione si può provare per qualcosa che non dipende dalla nostra volontà!SCEMPIAGGINE mi sembra decisamente più appropriato!



Ti assicuro che ci sono molte cose che non dipendono dalla mia volontà in questa situazione, in ogni caso non sarà una dannazione però 12 anni sono sempre 12 anni (per me sono tanti!)


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Pensa a quanto ti sentiresti sporca dopo. Questo devi pensare. Immagina tutta la situazione di un vostro rendez-vous come ai vecchi tempi. Immagina di provare di nuovo tutte quelle sensazioni dei vecchi tempi. Immagina tutto nei dettagli, ma proprio nei dettagli e ancora più bello di come te lo ricordi. Bene.
Dopo, immagina te che torni a casa da tuo marito e da tuo figlio. E dimmi: come ti senti? Chi sei adesso?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Pan*



Pan ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che ci sono molte cose che non dipendono dalla mia volontà in questa situazione, in ogni caso non sarà una dannazione però 12 anni sono sempre 12 anni (per me sono tanti!)


Ti hanno puntato una pistola alla testa per costringerti a frequentare uno sposato?ma piantala!!


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nel senso che se è vero che la moglie lo ha scoperto, lei gli avrà, immagino, intimato di lasciarti.
> E lui ha obbedito e esguito!



E fin qui ci sta. Ma da dove gli è venuto di tornare a cercarmi??
Perchè a dire il vero, il signore è stato beccato due volte, una volta nel 2003 e poi nel 2006 o giù di lì. 
Ma io chiedo, è possibile che dopo che è stato beccato per ben due volte, questo torni alla carica così? con la spavalderia di chi può sempre tornare al suo porto sicuro? allora forse non è vero che è stato beccato! me lo ha raccontato forse perchè in quel periodo doveva calmare le acque?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> pragramtico :unhappy:


Sicuramente. Ma è così. In realtà in media dire di no è molto più difficile che dire di sì, e per assurdo ci pone anche meno problemi. Nell'immediato, almeno.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Pan e benvenuta! 
Il mio consiglio è di smettere di rispondere a telefonate e messaggi, e se proprio lui continuasse ad insistere digli che il suo comportamento ti infastidisce, lo consideri una mancanza di rispetto verso di te e verso la tua famiglia e che la deve piantare.
Se non si convince nemmeno così, digli che può scegliere tra beccarsi una denuncia per molestie e violenza privata o una bella telefonata alla moglie, nella quale la informi dei trascorsi e del presente, a suo piacimento.
Io dico che funziona


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ciao Pan e benvenuta!
> Il mio consiglio è di smettere di rispondere a telefonate e messaggi, e se proprio lui continuasse ad insistere digli che il suo comportamento ti infastidisce, lo consideri una mancanza di rispetto verso di te e verso la tua famiglia e che la deve piantare.
> Se non si convince nemmeno così, digli che può scegliere tra beccarsi una denuncia per molestie e violenza privata o una bella telefonata alla moglie, nella quale la informi dei trascorsi e del presente, a suo piacimento.
> Io dico che funziona



Talmente tanto che i pensieri che gli facevano alzare il pisello, scompariranno, e se ricompaiono certi pensieri non avranno il tempo di farglielo alzare che..... gli si ammoscerà all'istante. ( che sono volgare però) ragiono sempre con la testa.. di minchia..!


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Ma è così. In realtà in media dire di no è molto più difficile che dire di sì, e per assurdo ci pone anche meno problemi. Nell'immediato, almeno.


E' vero.
Anche nell'educazione dei bambini è così.
Quando fanno i capricci perchè vogliono ottenere una cosa è più facile dire di si e cedere, che restare fermi sul no e sentirli fare snervanti capricci.


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talmente tanto che i pensieri che gli facevano alzare il pisello, scompariranno, e se ricompaiono certi pensieri non avranno il tempo di farglielo alzare che..... gli si ammoscerà all'istante. ( che sono volgare però) ragiono sempre con la testa.. di minchia..!


Una mia cara amica, dopo che il suo amante (lui sposato e lei single) ogni tot ricominciava a scriverle sparando minchiate e chiedendole di vedersi, gli ha fatto scrivere una mail dal suo avvocato, due righe in cui gli veniva intimato di non disturbare più la sua cliente.
E' sparito! Volatizzato! Vaporizzato! E mai più l'ha ricontattata.
L'avvocato è una sua amica che l'ha seguita nella passata separazione e ovviamente ha scritto in modo informale...ma a lui è bastato leggere la firma dello stuidio legale a convincerlo :singleeye:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, dopo che il suo amante (lui sposato e lei single) ogni tot ricominciava a scriverle sparando minchiate e chiedendole di vedersi, gli ha fatto scrivere una mail dal suo avvocato, due righe in cui gli veniva intimato di non disturbare più la sua cliente.
> E' sparito! Volatizzato! Vaporizzato! E mai più l'ha ricontattata.
> L'avvocato è una sua amica che l'ha seguita nella passata separazione e ovviamente ha scritto come amica...ma a lui è bastato leggere la firma dello stuidio legale a convincerlo :singleeye:


Vedi che funziona? :singleeye:


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vedi che funziona? :singleeye:


Altrochè.
Con questi soggetti si.
Poi per carità, leggi di ex che non mollano e che diventano pericolosi. Ma spero e credo non sia questo il caso.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Però qui, cara Pan, bisognerebbe che tu ci chiarissi se sotto sotto non sei lusingata che lui ti cerchi ancora, perchè se una persona che non mi interessa più mi cercasse ancora, me ne fregherei di sapere i motivi per cui lo fa. Non mi interesserebbe averla tra i piedi e questo è tutto quello che mi importerebbe sapere. Tu invece sei qui a farti domande.
Perchè, invece che interrogarti su di lui, le domande non te le fai su di te?


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

*secondo me...*

devi pensare a tutto il dolore che hai provato e cercare di ricordare tutto quello che hai rimoso...
ora hai una situazione tranquilla e poco importa se lui ti attrae ancora... non merita nemmeno un tuo pensiero e fosse per me non meriterebbe nemmeno quello della moglie e dei figli... 12 anni sono tanti non gli permettere più di essere "impunito"...
goditi la tua famiglia e continua a rispettarla, cioè l'opposto di quello che ha fatto lui


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Altrochè.
> Con questi soggetti si.
> Poi per carità, leggi di ex che non mollano e che diventano pericolosi. *Ma spero e credo non sia questo il caso.*


Non lo credo neanch'io.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Una mia cara amica, dopo che il suo amante (lui sposato e lei single) ogni tot ricominciava a scriverle sparando minchiate e chiedendole di vedersi, gli ha fatto scrivere una mail dal suo avvocato, due righe in cui gli veniva intimato di non disturbare più la sua cliente.
> E' sparito! Volatizzato! Vaporizzato! E mai più l'ha ricontattata.
> L'avvocato è una sua amica che l'ha seguita nella passata separazione e ovviamente ha scritto in modo informale...ma a lui è bastato leggere la firma dello stuidio legale a convincerlo :singleeye:





Leda ha detto:


> Vedi che funziona? :singleeye:



S, si, però non ti prendere il merito..!! a volte tra un ammosciamento si e uno no la volgarità è quella che la fa da padrone. E i sentimenti d'amore voilàà s'ammosciano pure. :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> S, si, però non ti prendere il merito..!! a volte tra un ammosciamento si e uno no la volgarità è quella che la fa da padrone. E i *sentimenti d'amore *voilàà s'ammosciano pure. :rotfl:


Tu dove l'hai visto l'amore, qua?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

se davvero vuoi chiudere smetti di rispondere a telefonate e sms... e digli chiaramente che deve uscire dalla tua vita


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tu dove l'hai visto l'amore, qua?



Non ne ho visto.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> devi pensare a tutto il dolore che hai provato e cercare di ricordare tutto quello che hai rimoso...
> ora hai una situazione tranquilla e poco importa se lui ti attrae ancora... *non merita nemmeno un tuo pensiero e fosse per me non meriterebbe nemmeno quello della moglie e dei figli... 12 anni sono tanti non gli permettere più di essere "impunito"...
> *goditi la tua famiglia e continua a rispettarla, cioè l'opposto di quello che ha fatto lui


Vabbè, lui sarà indubbiamente inopportuno, ma mica è un serial killer, oh.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> devi pensare a tutto il dolore che hai provato e cercare di ricordare tutto quello che hai rimoso...
> ora hai una situazione tranquilla e poco importa se lui ti attrae ancora... non merita nemmeno un tuo pensiero e fosse per me non meriterebbe nemmeno quello della moglie e dei figli... 12 anni sono tanti non gli permettere più di essere "impunito"...
> goditi la tua famiglia e continua a rispettarla, cioè l'opposto di quello che ha fatto lui



secondo me se lui continua a cercarla è perchè lei lascia uno spiraglio aperto... sennò non si va avanti per 12 anni


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non lo credo neanch'io.


No, infatti non è una di quelle situazioni di cui tanto si sente parlare.

Negli anni molte volte ho chiesto il famoso "silenzio" che poi magari è durato anche qualche mese ma mai niente di definitivo tra noi; non sono mai ricorsa alle lettere degli avvocati perchè di fatto non ci sono mai stati episodi talmente gravi da indurmi a fargli scrivere.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> No, infatti non è una di quelle situazioni di cui tanto si sente parlare.
> 
> Negli anni molte volte ho chiesto il famoso "silenzio" che poi magari è durato anche qualche mese ma mai niente di definitivo tra noi; non sono mai ricorsa alle lettere degli avvocati perchè di fatto non ci sono mai stati episodi talmente gravi da indurmi a fargli scrivere.



Rispondi alle domande insidiosette, e lascia perdere queste frescacce su cui c'è consenso generale


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


non rispondere alle sue mail, telefonata, ricerche.. No contact assoluto e se ti riesce blocca il suo numero sull cellulare ciao e benvenuta


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me se lui continua a cercarla è perchè lei lascia uno spiraglio aperto... sennò non si va avanti per 12 anni


Simy  che onore ! 

Sì, hai ragione,in parte dipende da me (ci mancherebbe! le cose si fanno in due!) , ma credimi che tante e tante volte ho chiesto io di stoppare tutti i rapporti.
E ammetto anche che in qualche caso, parliamo però di anni fa, prima di mio figlio e prima del mio compagno, sono stata io a infrangere il silenzio (tra le altre cose, sapevo che prima o poi lo avrebbe infranto lui).


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Simy  che onore !
> 
> Sì, hai ragione,in parte dipende da me (ci mancherebbe! le cose si fanno in due!) , ma credimi che tante e tante volte ho chiesto io di stoppare tutti i rapporti.
> E ammetto anche che in qualche caso, parliamo però di anni fa, prima di mio figlio e prima del mio compagno, sono stata io a infrangere il silenzio (tra le altre cose, sapevo che prima o poi lo avrebbe infranto lui).


Vuoi che ti scriviamo noi l' sms? vedrai che poi non ti scrive più! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Simy  *che onore *!
> 
> Sì, hai ragione,in parte dipende da me (ci mancherebbe! le cose si fanno in due!) , ma credimi che tante e tante volte ho chiesto io di stoppare tutti i rapporti.
> E ammetto anche che in qualche caso, parliamo però di anni fa, prima di mio figlio e prima del mio compagno, sono stata io a infrangere il silenzio (tra le altre cose, sapevo che prima o poi lo avrebbe infranto lui).


addirittura  ma quale onore


comunque sei ancora in tempo per stoppare la cosa; pensa a quello che succederebbe se tuo marito scoprisse qualcosa. pensa a tutelare la tua famiglia.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti scriviamo noi l' sms? vedrai che poi non ti scrive più! :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, probabile che abbia usato come scusa il fatto della moglie, per troncare.


quindi è legittimo il mio dubbio secondo te , Anais?
Non sono una visionaria?


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti scriviamo noi l' sms? vedrai che poi non ti scrive più! :mrgreen:


sìììììì :rotfl:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Rispondi alle domande insidiosette, e lascia perdere queste frescacce su cui c'è consenso generale


sto cercando di rispondere/commentare tutto, cosa mi sono persa? quale domanda insidiosa? 
mi piace Leda, mi mette sotto torchio subito


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> sto cercando di rispondere/commentare tutto, cosa mi sono persa? quale domanda insidiosa?
> mi piace Leda, mi mette sotto torchio subito



Ahahahahaha!
E' vero, sono un'instancabile tritacazzi 
Forse ti è sfuggito il mio post sulle domande che secondo me sarebbe bene che facessi a te stessa... Mi sa che è finito nella pagina precedente o in quella prima ancora. Se non lo trovi te lo riporto


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> quindi è legittimo il mio dubbio secondo te , Anais?
> Non sono una visionaria?


La domanda non è se lui ti ha mentito o meno ma perché ti interessa saperlo.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non rispondere alle sue mail, telefonata, ricerche.. No contact assoluto e se ti riesce blocca il suo numero sull cellulare ciao e benvenuta


Fiammetta, grazie per il benvenuto e grazie a tutti
Fiammetta, il fatto che io abbia scritto qui oggi (e letto anni di conversazioni del forum nei giorni precedenti) è proprio perchè voglio evitare di scrivere a lui (che attende una risposta da me da sabato sera) e di fatto sto già facendo quello che dici tu e tante volte l'ho chiesto negli anni (e ora sono equilibrata, serena, tranquilla, ma l'ho chiesto tante volte con "il sangue agli occhi" negli anni passati).


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2013)

se ami il tuo uomo fantastico, tutto andrà bene


se lo adori, temo di no!


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> quindi è legittimo il mio dubbio secondo te , Anais?
> Non sono una visionaria?


Secondo me è legittimo.
E' possibile che non l'abbia propriamente beccato ma che cominciasse a fare domande.
Per evitare seri problemi, lui avrà esagerato le cose per prendere le distanze da te.
Un modo come un altro per "allentare" il rapporto e la frequentazione.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha!
> E' vero, sono un'instancabile tritacazzi
> Forse ti è sfuggito il mio post sulle domande che secondo me sarebbe bene che facessi a te stessa... Mi sa che è finito nella pagina precedente o in quella prima ancora. Se non lo trovi te lo riporto



Ah sì, quando l'ho letto -il tuo msg- sono letteralmente rimbalzata sulla chaise longue dello psico! 
Domande tante, risposte: è un uomo affascinante, ha visto e fatto taaaante cose, veramente tante, è un uomo che vive di comunicazione e quindi così come inchiappetta l'avversario politico (con le parole!) allo stesso modo ha fatto con me, ha due occhi spettacolari, uno sguardo che ipnotizza e soprattutto ha un testa rara, un cervello che manda in brodo di giugiole. Ed io sono molto sensibile al fascino del cervello! 
Ecco, se volevi scrivessi questo, eccotelo


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, lui sarà indubbiamente inopportuno, ma mica è un serial killer, oh.


 mica ho detto che è un serial killer, dico solo che 12 anni sono tanti per continuare a rompere le palle a lei e mancare di rispetto alla sua famiglia


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> La domanda non è se lui ti ha mentito o meno ma perché ti interessa saperlo.


Anni fa, quando non c'era facebook e quando ci si metteva un po' di più a trovare le persone, ho avuto l'istinto di scrivere a sua moglie, spiegandole che suo marito mi continuava a stare intorno e chiedendole di metterlo un po' in riga. La mail non è mai partita perchè non avevo un indirizzo.
Allora ho chiamato, al telefono di casa. La sola volta che ho chiamato a casa sua. Ma mi ha risposto la segreteria :/
Io volevo che lei sapesse cosa combinava suo marito in giro! 

Oggi mi domando se lei sappia perchè vorrei capire se veramente quello ha purgato un po' oppure è proprio impunito come sembra.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Pan ha detto:


> Anni fa, quando non c'era facebook e quando ci si metteva un po' di più a trovare le persone, ho avuto l'istinto di scrivere a sua moglie, spiegandole che suo marito mi continuava a stare intorno e chiedendole di metterlo un po' in riga. La mail non è mai partita perchè non avevo un indirizzo.
> Allora ho chiamato, al telefono di casa. La sola volta che ho chiamato a casa sua. Ma mi ha risposto la segreteria :/
> Io volevo che lei sapesse cosa combinava suo marito in giro!
> 
> Oggi mi domando se lei sappia perchè vorrei capire se veramente quello ha purgato un po' oppure è proprio impunito come sembra.


No,tu volevi solo fargliela pagare per il calcio nel sedere preso....!Non sei migliore di lui,ti sfugge questo piccolo particolare,hai solo la presunzione di esserlo.Se fossi una donna che ha capito l'errore,non ti faresti tutti questi problemi,ti vivresti il tuo amore e tuo figlio serenamente.Scusa la franchezza ma oltre ad essere scorretta sei pure patetica.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Una interpretazione assolutamente personale.

E' stata una storia importante. Clandestina, sbagliata, destabilizzante, ma importante.
Ti ha preso 5 anni di vita quando la tua vita adulta era iniziata da poco, ha accompagnato la tua crescita quando ti affacciavi all'età adulta.
E sicuramente c'è stato amore, e passione a non finire, e sicuramente essere lasciata -perchè è questo quello che è successo- non è stato bello, diciamo così.
Magari avevi speranze, sogni, magari chiusi in un angolino che non ti azzardavi a guardare. 

Rimane, naturalmente, amarezza, dispiacere. Anche solo per il fatto di essere state "scartate". Quel dubbio che hai, che la moglie non c'entrasse nulla... il dubbio che lui non ti volesse più, e basta, per chissà quale motivo.

Alla fine di ogni storia rimane un pò di amarezza. Dover salutare un amore che finisce, lascia sempre un gusto strano in bocca. E anche quando si supera completamente la cosa, se ci si ripensa, quel guizzo di stretta alle viscere arriva puntuale. Tristezza epr le cose belle finite, anche se attualmente ne hai a dozzine di cose belle, tristezza per quella te stessa di allora illusa, tristezza epr la te stessa che ha dovuto patire, anche se in certe storie, la fine è già scritta prima ancora di incominciare. Tristezza, vergogna, pena per gli errori commessi.
Ho un amico, sposato felicemente, di età matura. Quando mi racconta di una sua ex, quella nota di malinconia risuona eccome. Anche se non la rimpiange di certo!
Sono reazioni normali.

Il punto è che in genere, gli ex e le ex hanno (dovrebbero avere) il buon gusto di non rifarsi vivi con le più o meno velate allusioni a ricominciare a rotolarsi nel letto.

E mollami, pensi, lasciami continuare tranquilla.
Ma, dice una vocina, se mi vuole adesso, forse mi voleva allora, pure... una assolutamente irrazionale spinta arriva, a dirti che magari, se rispondi, se lo vedi, se chiarisci, se, se, magari allora quel guizzo di malinconia e amarezza, che dura mezzo istante una volta al mese, ma quando arriva è attuale come il primo giorno, magari quella stretta alle viscere scomparirà.

E c'è la curiosità. E il desiderio, dai, quello un pò ci sarà, di vedersi ancora desiderate? Di vedere che come per te è stata una storia importante, così lo è stata pure per lui.

Insomma. Ci credo che sia difficile per te chiudere definitivamente. Perchè guarda, se tu volessi davvero non essere più contattata, modi per dirglielo in modo che obbedisca all'istante ce ne sono una infinità.

Forse il punto non è trovare il modo di dirgli di piantarla, ma trovare la voglia vera di dirgli di piantarla.

Mà, per me funzionerebbe sapere che rivederlo non mi farebbe stare meglio, ma peggio.
Immagini già cosa ti troverai di fronte: un uomo che agisce da "impunito" e che vuole qualcosa da te.
E tu quest'uomo non hai tanta voglia di vederlo.
Ma altri non ce ne sono. Quell'uomo che sentivi innamorato e passionale agli inizi della vostra storia, non c'è più.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Anni fa, quando non c'era facebook e quando ci si metteva un po' di più a trovare le persone, ho avuto l'istinto di scrivere a sua moglie, spiegandole che suo marito mi continuava a stare intorno e chiedendole di metterlo un po' in riga. La mail non è mai partita perchè non avevo un indirizzo.
> Allora ho chiamato, al telefono di casa. La sola volta che ho chiamato a casa sua. Ma mi ha risposto la segreteria :/
> Io volevo che lei sapesse cosa combinava suo marito in giro!
> 
> *Oggi mi domando se lei sappia perchè vorrei capire se veramente quello ha purgato un po' oppure è proprio impunito come sembra*.



E io ribadisco: PERCHE' lo vuoi sapere?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Leda*



Leda ha detto:


> E io ribadisco: PERCHE' lo vuoi sapere?


Perchè è ancora presa....!


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è ancora presa....!



:sonar:

Nausicaa ha argomentato molto bene, e si è pure ritrovata uno smeraldo in più nel sacchettino.

Anche se non condivido la lettura della fitta alle viscere eterna.
Non è un must imprescindibile.
Al contrario, in certi casi, è solo indice di mancata o incompleta elaborazione del distacco.
Prenderla per quello che è aiuta a cercare le risorse dentro di sè, non nell'altro.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

cara Pan ...
perchè vuoi sapere tutte queste cose
io mi domando e dico
se davvero voglio che qualcuno la smetta di infastidirmi 
e se davvero non lo capisce con le parole smetto di rispondere 
a telefonate mail e sms...
ma a quanto pare qualcosa sta turbando la tua famiglia felice 
e  se davvero ti sei davvero lasciata tutto alle spalle non dovrebbe turbarti ...


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,tu volevi solo fargliela pagare per il calcio nel sedere preso....!Non sei migliore di lui,ti sfugge questo piccolo particolare,hai solo la presunzione di esserlo.Se fossi una donna che ha capito l'errore,non ti faresti tutti questi problemi,ti vivresti il tuo amore e tuo figlio serenamente.Scusa la franchezza ma oltre ad essere scorretta sei pure patetica.



Scusa, e anche se avessi solo voluto fargliela pagare, cosa ci sarebbe stato di così assurdo? 
Comunque allora, la mia prima esigenza non era fargliela pagare, ma farlo sparire e rivolgendomi a sua pensavo che sarebbe stato più efficace  di qualsiasi lettera di avvocato !


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Pan ha detto:


> Scusa, e anche se avessi solo voluto fargliela pagare, cosa ci sarebbe stato di così assurdo?
> Comunque allora, la mia prima esigenza non era fargliela pagare, ma farlo sparire e rivolgendomi a sua pensavo che sarebbe stato più efficace  di qualsiasi lettera di avvocato !


Una donna sa bene come non farsi più importunare.Ma finiscila,stai ancora li a pensare a lui,fargli pagare che cosa?la verità e che siete due pessime persone sia tu che lui,quindi cosa devi fare pagare tu?Anzi mi piacerebbe se tuo marito venisse a sapere che stai ancora a pensare ad un altro,e che hai perso 5 anni appresso ad un uomo sposato e con figli sai che bella figura.....!


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Scusa, e anche se avessi solo voluto fargliela pagare, cosa ci sarebbe stato di così assurdo?
> Comunque allora, la mia prima esigenza non era fargliela pagare, ma farlo sparire e rivolgendomi a sua pensavo che sarebbe stato più efficace di qualsiasi lettera di avvocato !



dal mio punto di vista è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare... pensa se lui ora chiamasse tuo marito e gli raccontasse la sua verità: come ti sentiresti?
quello che fate/avete fatto voi due dovette smazzarvelo da soli, senza coinvolegere i vostri rispettivi compagni.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :sonar:
> 
> Nausicaa ha argomentato molto bene, e si è pure ritrovata uno smeraldo in più nel sacchettino.
> 
> ...


Pensavo a un taglio a baguette, da accostare per evitare la banalità, e pure per dare noia ai daltonici, a una serie di piccoli rubini grezzi, a comporre un letto di forma irregolare su cui spicchi, sollevato, lo smeraldo.
Che te ne pare? Linee di oro bianco spiraleggianti, quasi invisibili, tra le pietre.

Yum.

Per il neretto, è una possibilità, sì, anzi, mi sembra molto sensato.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E io ribadisco: PERCHE' lo vuoi sapere?


perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto 
mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia 
e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Pan*



Pan ha detto:


> perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto
> mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia
> e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!


La colpa è solo che la tua bella mia!cresci!


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista è la cosa peggiore che si possa fare... pensa se lui ora chiamasse tuo marito e gli raccontasse la sua verità: come ti sentiresti?
> quello che fate/avete fatto voi due dovette smazzarvelo da soli, senza coinvolegere i vostri rispettivi compagni.


infatti Simy, non ho mai interferito proprio perchè in fondo la pensavo così. 
ora lui potrebbe chiamare pure, ma non avrebbe niente da dire -oltre al fatto che ci scriviamo qualche mail- , al tempo se avessi chiamato io di cose ne avrei avute parecchie da dire.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto
> mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia
> e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!


Non lo metto in dubbio, ma nel momento in cui inizi a frequentare un uomo sposato devi mettere in conto che questa frequentazione finirà e che tu per lui ricoprivi un ruolo ben diverso da quello della moglie. 

io non credo che lui debba "pagare" nulla... forse sei tu che hai "investito troppo" nella relazione


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto
> mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia
> e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!



Mi spiace, davvero mi spiace, ma l'unica persona che dovrebbe risarcirti sei tu...
(oddio, però non so se lui ti ha ingannato, della serie lascio mia moglie etc etc)

Come ti aspettavi che finisse una storia con un uomo sposato?
Ok, ci sono rari casi in cui... ma una lo DEVE mettere in conto.
La possibilità di soffrirci va messa in conto *ogni volta *che si apre una storia, in certi casi più che in altri.
E se non l'avevi fatto, se tutta quella sofferenza ti ha colpita in pieno e travolta, purtroppo ne devi chiedere conto solo a te stessa.

Guarda, penso che prendersi le proprie responsabilità aiuti ad archiviare e ad andare avanti.
O anche solo accettare che la giustizia che ripartisce, premia e punisce, non è di questo mondo, e le cose, semplicemente, accadono.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto
> mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia
> e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!


Cioè coccoli la segreta speranza che in fondo anche lui sia stato malissimo per il vostro distacco e che se ti cerca ancora è perchè per lui sei stata importante (come lui è stato per te) e in fondo lo sei ancora (come lui lo è per te)?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> infatti Simy, non ho mai interferito proprio perchè in fondo la pensavo così.
> ora lui potrebbe chiamare pure, ma non *avrebbe niente da dire *-oltre al fatto che ci scriviamo qualche mail- , al tempo se avessi chiamato io di cose ne avrei avute parecchie da dire.


avrebbe da dire molto invece... anche se ora tra voi c'è solo qualche mail pensi che tuo marito prenderebbe bene il fatto che senti, a sua insaputa, un uomo con cui hai avuto una relazione?


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una interpretazione assolutamente personale.
> 
> E' stata una storia importante. Clandestina, sbagliata, destabilizzante, ma importante.
> Ti ha preso 5 anni di vita quando la tua vita adulta era iniziata da poco, ha accompagnato la tua crescita quando ti affacciavi all'età adulta.
> ...


Grazie Nausicaa,
grazie davvero, la tua interpretazione oltre che interessante è piuttosto verosimile. Avevo bisogno di parole così , soprattutto quelle finali.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto
> mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia
> e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!



se torna alla carica sono abbastanza certa 
che non ha avuto grossi problemi ...
Per cui richiedo perchè rischiare di incasinare quello che hai ora?

Tuo marito compagno sa della storia?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


Forse non ne hai avuto ancora abbastanza.
Ma perchè non tentare di salvare capra e cavoli?
Voglio dire...
Io novello Orfeo ci vado all'inferno sai per tirare fuori Euridice...
Ma ho bisogno di calarmi con chi tenga una corda alla porta dell'inferno, che se qualcosa va storto con le fiere, sappia tirarmi fuori più che in fretta...

In altre parole, non sei più quella di una volta: Sola e legata ad un uomo sposato con un'altra.
Ora sei legata a due mandate al padre di tuo figlio.

Parla con lui della tua storia.
E senti quello che ti dice.

Sai da noi si dice, che la minestra riscaldata non è mai bona.

Anch'io nel mio piccolo ho avuto le mie questioni irrisolte, e sono riuscito a risolvere, perchè il ritorno di fiamma mi ha dato modo di capire e conoscere questa persona e capire definitivamente che non mi voleva bene, e capire che come sempre avevo sospettato lei era solo una montagna di parole...i fatti erano altri.

Cioè per me frequentalo ma con la cognizione di causa...no?

Ma se io fossi assieme a te, vorrei che mi raccontassi di queste cose...

Un tempo non avevi nulla da perdere...ora hai molto da perdere...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cioè coccoli la segreta speranza che in fondo anche lui sia stato malissimo per il vostro distacco e che se ti cerca ancora è perchè per lui sei stata importante (come lui è stato per te) e in fondo lo sei ancora (come lui lo è per te)?



sei brava ad arrivare a conclusioni ...


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cioè coccoli la segreta speranza che in fondo anche lui sia stato malissimo per il vostro distacco e che se ti cerca ancora è perchè per lui sei stata importante (come lui è stato per te) e in fondo lo sei ancora (come lui lo è per te)?


No Leda, no, solo mio figlio coccolo.
Quello che volevo dire è che mi sono ritrovata un giorno a dire " insomma, io sono qui a curarmi, ma è possibile che lui l'abbia passata liscia in tutto e per tutto? possibile che solo io sia finita così?"

ho sempre pensato che se veramente avesse detto a sua moglie tutta la faccenda, se ne sarebbe molto ben guardato dal rivolgermi anche un solo sms


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Pan*



Pan ha detto:


> No Leda, no, solo mio figlio coccolo.
> Quello che volevo dire è che mi sono ritrovata un giorno a dire " insomma, io sono qui a curarmi, ma è possibile che lui l'abbia passata liscia in tutto e per tutto? possibile che solo io sia finita così?"
> 
> ho sempre pensato che se veramente avesse detto a sua moglie tutta la faccenda, se ne sarebbe molto ben guardato dal rivolgermi anche un solo sms


Ma cosa ti frega?cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei brava ad arrivare a conclusioni ...


.....sbagliate....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se torna alla carica sono abbastanza certa
> che non ha avuto grossi problemi ...
> Per cui richiedo perchè rischiare di incasinare quello che hai ora?
> 
> Tuo marito compagno sa della storia?


Io non voglio incasinare nulla. Anche per questo oggi, con la calma, mi sono messa a scrivere il mio compitino e ve l'ho sottoposto perchè possiate segnare quello che non va con il matitone rosso!

No, non voglio incasinare niente, anzi, ho bisogno che mi illustriate gli scenari più tremendi così che io possa desistere anche solo con il pensiero!

Il mio compagno sa di lui, sa che è esistito, non gli ho mai detto che ero l'amante.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Certo*



Pan ha detto:


> Io non voglio incasinare nulla. Anche per questo oggi, con la calma, mi sono messa a scrivere il mio compitino e ve l'ho sottoposto perchè possiate segnare quello che non va con il matitone rosso!
> 
> No, non voglio incasinare niente, anzi, ho bisogno che mi illustriate gli scenari più tremendi così che io possa desistere anche solo con il pensiero!
> 
> Il mio compagno sa di lui, sa che è esistito, non gli ho mai detto che ero l'amante.


Ci avrei scommesso.....!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Io non voglio incasinare nulla. Anche per questo oggi, con la calma, mi sono messa a scrivere il mio compitino e ve l'ho sottoposto perchè possiate segnare quello che non va con il matitone rosso!
> 
> No, non voglio incasinare niente, anzi, ho bisogno che mi illustriate gli scenari più tremendi così che io possa desistere anche solo con il pensiero!
> 
> Il mio compagno sa di lui, sa che è esistito, non gli ho mai detto che ero l'amante.



Allora invece di parlare con degli esteanei che non ti conoscono 
parlane con  lui ...
chiedi un aiuto umano a  lui che ti conosce


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .....sbagliate....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Può essere :rotfl:
Però, vedi, Pan continua a rimarcare che lui è stato importante attraverso l'identificazione con il dolore che ha provato a causa del suo abbandono. Con quella parte di sè ferita non ci sta facendo i conti una volta per tutte, ma anzi la alimenta o comunque si rivitalizza quando lui la cerca. Quando pensa a lui, lei si ritrova come la vecchia Pan che soffre. Non vedo davvero in che modo sapere che anche lui soffre o ha sofferto la potrebbe risarcire o sanare le sue ferite. Si sentirebbe ancora più accomunata a lui e legata a livello simbolico dalla comune sofferenza.
Parere mio.
Considerala pure una provocazione.
Fossi in Pan però mi toglierei questo dubbio.


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Io non voglio incasinare nulla. Anche per questo oggi, con la calma, mi sono messa a scrivere il mio compitino e ve l'ho sottoposto perchè possiate segnare quello che non va con il matitone rosso!
> 
> No, non voglio incasinare niente, anzi,* ho bisogno che mi illustriate gli scenari più tremendi *così che io possa desistere anche solo con il pensiero!
> 
> Il mio compagno sa di lui, sa che è esistito, non gli ho mai detto che ero l'amante.



OOOOhhhhhhhh!!!! la mia specialità!!! :diavoletto:

Bene, tuo marito scopre che lui ti scrive, si insospettisce, lo chiama e lui, siccome in fondo è solo un 
omuncolo capriccioso, per ripicca ai tuoi dinieghi, gli dice che eravate amanti e che vi siete visti 
anche di recente.... 

E' abbastanza apocalittico?
Se serve posso fare di meglio ....


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> OOOOhhhhhhhh!!!! la mia specialità!!! :diavoletto:
> 
> Bene, tuo marito scopre che lui ti scrive, si insospettisce, lo chiama e lui, siccome in fondo è solo un
> omuncolo capriccioso, per ripicca ai tuoi dinieghi, gli dice che eravate amanti e che vi siete visti
> ...


fai di meglio, ti prego! :unhappy:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> OOOOhhhhhhhh!!!! la mia specialità!!! :diavoletto:
> 
> Bene, tuo marito scopre che lui ti scrive, si insospettisce, lo chiama e lui, siccome in fondo è solo un
> omuncolo capriccioso, per ripicca ai tuoi dinieghi, gli dice che eravate amanti e che vi siete visti
> ...


Vai Eraaaaaab!!! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo me lo scenario più apocalittico in assoluto è la prospettiva di non togliertelo mai dalla testa e di essere tormentata e scissa a vita. Brrrr...


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Può essere :rotfl:
> Però, vedi, Pan continua a rimarcare che lui è stato importante attraverso l'identificazione con il dolore che ha provato a causa del suo abbandono. Con quella parte di sè ferita non ci sta facendo i conti una volta per tutte, ma anzi la alimenta o comunque si rivitalizza quando lui la cerca. Quando pensa a lui, lei si ritrova come la vecchia Pan che soffre. Non vedo davvero in che modo sapere che anche lui soffre o ha sofferto la potrebbe risarcire o sanare le sue ferite. Si sentirebbe ancora più accomunata a lui e legata a livello simbolico dalla comune sofferenza.
> Parere mio.
> Considerala pure una provocazione.
> Fossi in Pan però mi toglierei questo dubbio.


sì, ma sto dubbio come me lo tolgo?
e poi sì, una parte della tua ricostruzione può essere molto verosimile (sul rivitalizzare la ferita quando mi cerca, sul ritrovarmi quella single che soffriva)


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> fai di meglio, ti prego! :unhappy:



Lo vedi, ti intorta, tu ci caschi, ti usa a suo piacere per quanto tempo gli va, tu ti ri-affezioni o peggio, ti ri-molla come uno straccio usato, e tu ti senti una merda, e ti rendi conto che 11 anni sono passati per nulla, e sei la stessa illusa incapace di discernimento che eri allora.

IN PIU' ti devi smazzare le tue novelle crisi di pianto, panico, ansia, MENTRE hai a che fare con un marito che avrai tradito, e del quale sentirai di non meritare le attenzioni, e con un figlio.

Che ne dici? Basta?


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo vedi, ti intorta, tu ci caschi, ti usa a suo piacere per quanto tempo gli va, tu ti ri-affezioni o peggio, ti ri-molla come uno straccio usato, e tu ti senti una merda, e ti rendi conto che 11 anni sono passati per nulla, e sei la stessa illusa incapace di discernimento che eri allora.
> 
> IN PIU' ti devi smazzare le tue novelle crisi di pianto, panico, ansia, MENTRE hai a che fare con un marito che avrai tradito, e del quale sentirai di non meritare le attenzioni, e con un figlio.
> 
> Che ne dici? Basta?


:applauso:


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vai Eraaaaaab!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Secondo me lo scenario più apocalittico in assoluto è la prospettiva di non togliertelo mai dalla testa e di essere tormentata e scissa a vita. Brrrr...


No no no

Il peggio è:

molla il marito
si mette con l' omuncolo
scopre che lui la cornifica
sopporta per anni in nome dell' ammmmmmoooooooore
...
...
...
...
...
luilamollaperunapiùgiovane.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vai Eraaaaaab!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Secondo me lo scenario più apocalittico in assoluto è la prospettiva di non togliertelo mai dalla testa e di essere tormentata e scissa a vita. Brrrr...


C'ho pensato anche io, quando vedevo che gli anni passavano. Ogni tanto mi domando se quando saremo vecchi saremo ancora lì a scriverci sms!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> sì, *ma sto dubbio come me lo tolgo*?
> e poi sì, una parte della tua ricostruzione può essere molto verosimile (sul rivitalizzare la ferita quando mi cerca, sul ritrovarmi quella single che soffriva)



La spiegazione più semplice è in genere la più plausibile.

Non ha sofferto quanto te. Era più maturo, più sgamato, sposatissimo e con tre figli, sapeva assolutamente quello che voleva e quello che era disposto a dare e a rischiare, con il suo modo di fare potrebbe avere avuto altre diecine di amanti, giovani e spumeggianti.

Certo l'affetto, certo la passione, certo pure anche i "ti amo", perchè no. Non cambia quanto sopra.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo vedi, ti intorta, tu ci caschi, ti usa a suo piacere per quanto tempo gli va, tu ti ri-affezioni o peggio, ti ri-molla come uno straccio usato, e tu ti senti una merda, e ti rendi conto che 11 anni sono passati per nulla, e sei la stessa illusa incapace di discernimento che eri allora.
> 
> IN PIU' ti devi smazzare le tue novelle crisi di pianto, panico, ansia, MENTRE hai a che fare con un marito che avrai tradito, e del quale sentirai di non meritare le attenzioni, e con un figlio.
> 
> Che ne dici? Basta?



grande!
ma non basta ancora :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> C'ho pensato anche io, quando vedevo che gli anni passavano. Ogni tanto mi domando se quando saremo vecchi saremo ancora lì a scriverci sms!


Bè, se a sessant'anni o quasi te li manda, cosa ti fa supporre che se non cambi registro non te ne mandi anche a settanta ed oltre?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> grande!
> ma non basta ancora :unhappy:



Bè ciccia, quale è il peggio *per te*?


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> sì, ma sto dubbio come me lo tolgo?
> e poi sì, una parte della tua ricostruzione può essere molto verosimile (sul rivitalizzare la ferita quando mi cerca, sul ritrovarmi quella single che soffriva)


Te lo togli guardandoti dentro a fondo e chiedendoti se intimamente culli la convinzione che il rapporto con lui fosse speciale, che lui è speciale e se desideri considerarti legata a lui per sempre da qualcosa di magico che nessun altro potrà darti (attualmente stai facendo questo).
Se la risposta dovesse essere sì, succederà quello che ti ha pronosticato Nausicaa qui sopra.
Se la risposta è no, capirai che sei pronta a lasciarlo finalmente andare e taglierai ogni filo che ti lega a lui.


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> fai di meglio, ti prego! :unhappy:



ok, vediamo se riesco a farti immaginare uno scorcio di quello che potrebbe succedere.
Un po di fantasia, è successo tutto quello che quasi sempre succede in questi casi.
Siamo al dopo.......












però poi non lamentarti.... me l' hai chiesto tu.......










sei seduta sul divano, senti dei piccoli passi, una manina ti sfiora, tuo figlio ti guarda con una espressione
fra l'imbronciato e il preoccupato, come se si sentisse in colpa.....


















































"mamma, perché papa piange?"


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè ciccia, quale è il peggio *per te*?


Ecco, Erab ci sta arrivando. Mio figlio.


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> grande!
> ma non basta ancora :unhappy:


Te ne dico io una tremenda davvero.
Tu accetti di incontrarlo, ricominciate a vedervi.
Tuo marito lo scopre, oppure scleri tu e decidi che il tuo matrimonio non funziona.
Vi separate.
Non pacificamente.
Tuo marito ha le prove che lo tradivi, ti trascina in tribunale, chiede l'addebito, andate avanti a lettere degli avvocati per mesi e mesi e tuo figlio soffre le conseguenze.
Basta?


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Mi considero spesso una terrorista dell'animo, ma a Erab son degna al massimo di spicciargli casa :condom:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Te lo togli guardandoti dentro a fondo e chiedendoti se intimamente culli la convinzione che il rapporto con lui fosse speciale, che lui è speciale e se desideri considerarti legata a lui per sempre da qualcosa di magico che nessun altro potrà darti (attualmente stai facendo questo).
> Se la risposta dovesse essere sì, succederà quello che ti ha pronosticato Nausicaa qui sopra.
> Se la risposta è no, capirai che sei pronta a lasciarlo finalmente andare e taglierai ogni filo che ti lega a lui.


In certi momenti penso che la sola cosa "speciale" e "magica" che mi ha legata a lui è stato il dolore; quello che nessun altro ha potuto darmi, finora, è stato il dolore : lucido, sordo, affilato, chirurgico.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Te ne dico io una tremenda davvero.
> Tu accetti di incontrarlo, ricominciate a vedervi.
> Tuo marito lo scopre, oppure scleri tu e decidi che il tuo matrimonio non funziona.
> Vi separate.
> ...


questi sono ottimi argomenti.
a parte il fatto che non siamo sposati, ma nel nostro caso -con un figlio- poco cambia.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Cederai, come è successo prima, indipendentemente da quello che possiamo dire qui.
Se davvero la tua famiglia fosse al primo posto, ti avrebbero fatto arrabbiare i suoi insidiosi tentativi di contatto. Non perché vuole che tu lasci tutto, se ne guarda bene, nemmeno lui lascerà mai la moglie... Ma è pronto a toglierti di nuovo energie mentali e pace, per vivere la sua primavera e sentire che ancora è giovane e ce l'ha duro, quello che cercano tutti gli over 50 che corrono dietro alle giovani gonne.
Va bene se ci andassi a letto e basta, tutti sappiamo quanto è dura a volte gestire una famiglia. Purtroppo non sarai mai capace di proteggere il tuo nido finché la tua testa continua a essere malata di quella situazione.
Quasi quasi ti auguro di ricascarci e fare danni.
Chi persevera sugli stessi sbagli e annulla l'amor proprio, merita di passare le giornate da sola, aspettando un messaggio con cui il cazzone di turno annuncia di poterti concedere i ritagli del suo tempo.


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> In certi momenti penso che la sola cosa "speciale" e "magica" che mi ha legata a lui è stato il dolore; quello che nessun altro ha potuto darmi, finora, è stato il dolore : lucido, sordo, affilato, chirurgico.


E se il problema fosse più semplice?
E se tutto quello che ti manca per chiudere questa storia fosse accettare il fatto che non funzionava?
Che la storia che avevi immaginato non esisteva realmente, che lui non era l' uomo dei tuoi sogni ma
semplicemente un truffatore?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Mi considero spesso una terrorista dell'animo*, ma a Erab son degna al massimo di spicciargli casa :condom:


Ma dove.


----------



## Anais (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> questi sono ottimi argomenti.
> a parte il fatto che non siamo sposati, ma nel nostro caso -con un figlio- poco cambia.


Se non siete sposati non può richiedere l'addebito.
Ma al di là di questo, tuo marito potrebbe farti la guerra per il figlio.
E' un'ipotesi terroristica eh. I fgli non andrebbero mai messi in mezzo in queste guerre e il tu compagno probabilmente non lo farebbe.
Ma comunque il piccolo ci andrebbe di mezzo in caso di separazione.
E farlo soffrire per colpa di un altro uomo non è proprio il caso.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> sì, ma sto dubbio come me lo tolgo?
> e poi sì, una parte della tua ricostruzione può essere molto verosimile (sul rivitalizzare la ferita quando mi cerca, sul ritrovarmi quella single che soffriva)



Quella la single che soffriva aveva 26 anni...
ora ne hai 38  ed hai la tua famiglia ...
cosa ti frega di quella sua ...


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> E se il problema fosse più semplice?
> E se tutto quello che ti manca per chiudere questa storia fosse accettare il fatto che non funzionava?
> Che la storia che avevi immaginato non esisteva realmente, che lui non era l' uomo dei tuoi sogni ma
> semplicemente un truffatore?


Ora rischio di farmi tirare i pesci in faccia più di quelli che già sono volati.

Io non l'ho mai saputo se la storia funzionasse o no, ma ho pensato a me e lui insieme come persone normali (tengo solo a precisare che fin da subito lui ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie per me  e io nemmeno ho mai chiesto di lasciarla, questo vorrei che fosse chiaro!), e in verità...non sono mai riuscita a pensarla una quotidianità con lui,  alle cose normali di tutti i giorni da sbrigare.

Lui non è esattamente l'uomo dei miei sogni, è uno che però ha saputo toccare determinate corde.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quella la single che soffriva aveva 26 anni...
> ora ne hai 38 ed hai la tua famiglia ...
> cosa ti frega di quella sua ...


Ed è così e per fortuna di tempo ne è passato e io mi reputo una persona diversa da allora.
Ho ben presente cosa devo evitare.
Però se mi sono permessa di scrivere a voi è perchè qualche volta non riesco a fare "la ragioniera"


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> E se il problema fosse più semplice?
> E se tutto quello che ti manca per chiudere questa storia fosse accettare il fatto che non funzionava?
> Che la storia che avevi immaginato non esisteva realmente, che lui non era l' uomo dei tuoi sogni ma
> semplicemente un truffatore?



Sai che i problemi sono sempre più semplici...
è che a volte , a molti /te piace pensare alla magia
illusione e prestigibilurità...


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Se non siete sposati non può richiedere l'addebito.
> Ma al di là di questo, tuo marito potrebbe farti la guerra per il figlio.
> E' un'ipotesi terroristica eh. I fgli non andrebbero mai messi in mezzo in queste guerre e il tu compagno probabilmente non lo farebbe.
> Ma comunque il piccolo ci andrebbe di mezzo in caso di separazione.
> E farlo soffrire per colpa di un altro uomo non è proprio il caso.


Sì, tutto vero, ma il fatto è che io non ho voglia di commettere sciocchezze. Nessuna.
Ho "bisogno" di questi scenari, ma in realtà, è più di un anno che mi chiede di vederlo per un pranzo ma io non ho mai ceduto. E non è che abbia voglia di cedere ora, oggi però, un po' stremata dai pensieri ho voluto chiedere un parere a voi, perchè mi pare che in tanti casi siate molto saggi. 
Sono venuta qui, per farmi dare una registrata !


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> In certi momenti penso che la sola cosa "speciale" e "magica" che mi ha legata a lui è stato il *dolore*; quello che nessun altro ha potuto darmi, finora, è stato il dolore : lucido, sordo, affilato, chirurgico.


Cazzo, dici niente?? 
Ma hai un'idea del legame perverso, viscerale che sa creare il dolore?
Ha un'idea di cosa sia di malato e quais indissolubile il legame vittima-carnefice?
Guarda che la tua storia ha diversi aspetti della relazione masochistica, eh...



Principessa ha detto:


> Cederai, come è successo prima, indipendentemente da quello che possiamo dire qui.
> Se davvero la tua famiglia fosse al primo posto, ti avrebbero fatto arrabbiare i suoi insidiosi tentativi di contatto. Non perché vuole che tu lasci tutto, se ne guarda bene, nemmeno lui lascerà mai la moglie... Ma è pronto a toglierti di nuovo energie mentali e pace, per vivere la sua primavera e sentire che ancora è giovane e ce l'ha duro, quello che cercano tutti gli over 50 che corrono dietro alle giovani gonne.
> Va bene se ci andassi a letto e basta, tutti sappiamo quanto è dura a volte gestire una famiglia. *Purtroppo non sarai mai capace di proteggere il tuo nido finché la tua testa continua a essere malata di quella situazione.
> *Quasi quasi ti auguro di ricascarci e fare danni.
> Chi persevera sugli stessi sbagli e annulla l'amor proprio, merita di passare le giornate da sola, aspettando un messaggio con cui il cazzone di turno annuncia di poterti concedere i ritagli del suo tempo.


La vedo come Principessa.
Se pensi a tuo figlio ti si attiva un istinto di protezione, se pensi a te stessa e alla tua pace interiore no.
Vuoi usare tuo figlio come scudo?
Pensi che sarà mai al sicuro e che potrai proteggerlo quando non sai nemmeno proteggere te stessa?
Pura utopia.
Magari adesso non hai le forze sufficienti per riuscire su di te, ma è in quella direzione che devi lavorare.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Scusa, e anche se avessi solo voluto fargliela pagare, cosa ci sarebbe stato di così assurdo?
> Comunque allora, la mia prima esigenza non era fargliela pagare, ma farlo sparire e rivolgendomi a sua pensavo che sarebbe stato più efficace  di qualsiasi lettera di avvocato !


Sicuramente efficacr. Ma da stronza. Fortunatamente non avevi 'indirizzo. Non credi che oltre ad esserti scopata per 5 anni uno sposato dirglielo alla fine sarebbe stata pura cattiveria?

Come reagiresti oggi se una ti telefonasse dicendoti che da 5 anni ha una relazione con il tuo attuale fantastico compagno?
Benvenuta.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente efficacr. Ma da stronza. Fortunatamente non avevi 'indirizzo. Non credi che oltre ad esserti scopata per 5 anni uno sposato dirglielo alla fine sarebbe stata pura cattiveria?
> 
> Come reagiresti oggi se una ti telefonasse dicendoti che da 5 anni ha una relazione con il tuo attuale fantastico compagno?
> Benvenuta.


Io la volevo chiamare, ma non dopo 5 anni, era molto prima.
Sono passati molti anni e non ricordo tutto perfettamente, oltre al fatto che forse con la terapia ma molte cose le ho rimosse. 

Se una mi telefonasse, inizierei prendendo per le orecchie il mio lui. Di questo sono più che certa perchè qualcosa di simile è successo nella mia attuale relazione e , a scanso di equivoci, dico subito che non sono stata io a mettere in discussione la nostra coppia.


----------



## erab (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Io la volevo chiamare, ma non dopo 5 anni, era molto prima.
> Sono passati molti anni e non ricordo tutto perfettamente, oltre al fatto che forse con la terapia ma molte cose le ho rimosse.
> 
> Se una mi telefonasse, inizierei prendendo per le orecchie il mio lui. Di questo sono più che certa perchè qualcosa di simile è successo nella mia attuale relazione e , a scanso di equivoci, dico subito che non sono stata io a mettere in discussione la nostra coppia.



....... cioè?


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> *Scusa, e anche se avessi solo voluto fargliela pagare, cosa ci sarebbe stato di così assurdo? *
> Comunque allora, la mia prima esigenza non era fargliela pagare, ma farlo sparire e rivolgendomi a sua pensavo che sarebbe stato più efficace  di qualsiasi lettera di avvocato !



beh...cosa dovevi fargli pagare?

Che avevi scelto di stare con lui nonostante ti avesse ben esplicitato le sue condizioni?

Che nonostante le lacrime, avete anche avuto dei bei momenti?

Non capisco...scusami...c'eri anche tu in quel noi, no? 

Perchè non inizi a far pace con te stessa?

Tu hai scelto, hai scelto di rischiare e quindi anche di assumerti le conseguenze di quel rischio.
E' stato bello, ed è stato anche brutto e doloroso.

Ma quel dolore è tuo e soltanto tuo. E non è solo un qualcosa di negativo. E' comunque roba tua. Ed è prezioso. Non svenderlo.:smile:


Posso chiederti perchè non hai detto al tuo compagno (ho capito bene?) che sei stata l'amante di un uomo sposato? :smile:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo, dici niente??
> Ma hai un'idea del legame perverso, viscerale che sa creare il dolore?
> Ha un'idea di cosa sia di malato e quais indissolubile il legame vittima-carnefice?
> Guarda che la tua storia ha diversi aspetti della relazione masochistica, eh...
> ...




Ci sto lavorando già ora, anche lo scrivere qui per me è lavorarci su.
E' vero, solo se si parla di mio figlio si attiva l'istinto di protezione/conservazione ma non mi ci faccio scudo. E non penso di essere così senza forze come pensi. Se fossi stata così, lo avrei rivisto la prima volta che me lo ha chiesto ma per fortuna, ho molto ben presente cosa ho da perdere. Ossia tutto.
Qui con voi, mi sto interrogando e soprattutto scoprendo nuove prospettive, nuovi argomenti che mi aiutino a vedere questa lunga storia ( e quando le cose le conosci troppo bene e da troppo tempo perdi la sensibilità che può avere un osservatore di primo pelo) per quello che è.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> ....... cioè?


Quando ero incinta al quarto mese ho scoperto che mentre io andavo a farmi i controlli vari per avere nostro figlio, lui si sollazzava via mail con una sua amica-collaboratrice. Mail anche di una certa audacia.
So per certo che non c'è mai stato niente di fisico, ma dopo quello che avevo letto non era determinante per le mie valutazioni.
Io ero fuori dalla sala di aspetto, aspettavo il mio turno e intanto studiavo per un esame molto importante, e lui si intratteneva con questa.


Quando ho scoperto le mail erano circa le 3 di notte.
L'ho brutalmente svegliato e  chiesto spiegazioni. A lui, non a lei. Lei non so nemmeno che faccia abbia.


----------



## tesla (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


ho letto te e nessun altro dei commenti.
sarò concisa e sintetica.

cresci.
e svegliati anche.
ma soprattutto *cresci.

non è rimasto più nessuno al mondo con un po' di buon senso?

*


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...cosa dovevi fargli pagare?
> 
> Che avevi scelto di stare con lui nonostante ti avesse ben esplicitato le sue condizioni?
> 
> ...



E' vero ipazia, il dolore è mio. Prezioso, vero. 
Così come è vero che ho scelto di rischiare ed è andata in frantumi&dolori. 
Come qualcuno mi ha giustamente fatto notare, lui era un uomo, sposato, con tre figli, sapeva cosa voleva e cosa poteva. Io al confronto ero una totale sprovveduta. E lui non ha mai avuto scrupoli per questa marcatissima disparità di requisiti.

Non ho mai spiegato dettagliatamente al mio compagno la situazione probabilmente perchè mi vergognavo di dirgli che ero stata "l'amante" .


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Quando ero incinta al quarto mese ho scoperto che mentre io andavo a farmi i controlli vari per avere nostro figlio, lui si sollazzava via mail con una sua amica-collaboratrice. Mail anche di una certa audacia.
> So per certo che non c'è mai stato niente di fisico, ma dopo quello che avevo letto non era determinante per le mie valutazioni.
> Io ero fuori dalla sala di aspetto, aspettavo il mio turno e intanto studiavo per un esame molto importante, e lui si intratteneva con questa.
> 
> ...


Guarda che se scopi con il tuo ex non ti vendichi di nessuno ma fai solo altro male a te stessa.
Per vendicarti dovresti avere uno che vive per te, non un poveraccio con la crisi dei 50 anni che vuole farsi un altro giro di giostra con te, che ancora gli dai retta.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ho letto te e nessun altro dei commenti.
> sarò concisa e sintetica.
> 
> cresci.
> ...



Grazie Tesla.


----------



## Spider (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il 2002, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> Io giovane, single, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> Lui, sposato, giornalista molto brillante, tre figli e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


dire semplicemente di no, non serve a niente...
trovo la tua storia bellissima, questo è.
anche pensare che ormai sei lontana con figlio, non serve a niente.
alle emozioni...lo stai vedendo tu stessa...non si resiste.
una scelta deve essere fatta,anche se costa sacrificio.
devi allora scegliere cosa essere...costa molto,
 lo so.
e non è facile.
io ti consigio di vederlo... vedrai che non sarà più come prima...fidati.
fidati che quando lo vedrai, saprai ridere di lui... fidati che farci l'amore adesso non sarà più come molti  anni fa, fidati che sei forte della tua famiglia,
fidati di te stessa.
solo affrontandolo lo esorcizzerai.
vedrai che ti apparirà per quello che è.
il tempo è un ottimo guidice.
sempre.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Guarda che se scopi con il tuo ex non ti vendichi di nessuno ma fai solo altro male a te stessa.
> Per vendicarti dovresti avere uno che vive per te, non un poveraccio con la crisi dei 50 anni che vuole farsi un altro giro di giostra con te, che ancora gli dai retta.


Principessa, qui la vendetta non c'entra proprio nulla. Non avevo accennato a questa vicenda proprio per evitare che qualcuno potesse erroneamente fare l'associazione.
Mai pensato di vendicarmi e mai l'ho fatto. Non servirebbe a nulla, anzi, provocherebbe dolore su dolore. Non un grande affare!
E infatti il 50enne sta ancora là, in attesa di una mia mail di risposta.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo vedi, ti intorta, tu ci caschi, ti usa a suo piacere per quanto tempo gli va, tu ti ri-affezioni o peggio, ti ri-molla come uno straccio usato, e tu ti senti una merda, e ti rendi conto che 11 anni sono passati per nulla, e sei la stessa illusa incapace di discernimento che eri allora.
> 
> IN PIU' ti devi smazzare le tue novelle crisi di pianto, panico, ansia, MENTRE hai a che fare con un marito che avrai tradito, e del quale sentirai di non meritare le attenzioni, e con un figlio.
> 
> Che ne dici? Basta?


Ne so qualcosa...e tu mi hai dato una grande svegliata...:diffi::diffi::diffi:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ora rischio di farmi tirare i pesci in faccia più di quelli che già sono volati.
> 
> Io non l'ho mai saputo se la storia funzionasse o no, ma ho pensato a me e lui insieme come persone normali (tengo solo a precisare che fin da subito lui ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie per me  e io nemmeno ho mai chiesto di lasciarla, questo vorrei che fosse chiaro!), e in verità...non sono mai riuscita a pensarla una quotidianità con lui,  alle cose normali di tutti i giorni da sbrigare.
> 
> Lui non è esattamente l'uomo dei miei sogni, è uno che però ha saputo toccare determinate corde.


Ma quali corde...ma dei...questa è l'illusione di essere un'arpa birmana...o na chitarra nuda...
Visto lui è nella tua mente, non nel tuo cuore...ed è lì che ti fotte...

Ma ricorda il grande detto
Pin pun PAN...se non te vien cambia man!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente efficacr. Ma da stronza. Fortunatamente non avevi 'indirizzo. Non credi che oltre ad esserti scopata per 5 anni uno sposato dirglielo alla fine sarebbe stata pura cattiveria?
> 
> Come reagiresti oggi se una ti telefonasse dicendoti che da 5 anni ha una relazione con il tuo attuale fantastico compagno?
> Benvenuta.


A me non mi freghi..nè mi incanti...
Dicci subito chi sei del vecchio forum eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dire semplicemente di no, non serve a niente...
> trovo la tua storia bellissima, questo è.
> anche pensare che ormai sei lontana con figlio, non serve a niente.
> alle emozioni...lo stai vedendo tu stessa...non si resiste.
> ...


Ma perchè?
Io vorrei tanto essere suo marito
e che lei mi dicesse senti vado da sto qua...poi tu vieni e fai succedere un bel casino di quelli che piacciono a te...

E io le direi...Moglie non mancherò farò un casin di una certa audacia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

Non so cosa intendi per un modo simile. O si sa dall'altra o no. Scoprirlo da msg o prove e' diverso dal sentirselo dire. Tu sembri aver perdonato o la reazione e' la tentazione dell'ex?

Sarebbe comprensibile.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2013)

Può succedere di confondere il dolore con l'esistenza, di credere di non meritarci di esserci, di essere felici; sembra come se la felicità fosse una cosa banale, ma, nello stesso tempo, passiamo la nostra esistenza a cercarla, soprattutto a cercarla negli altri, e, soprattutto, in chi non potrà mai darcela. Così poi possiamo dire "io ce l'ho messa tutta, ma è stata la vita, lui, gli altri..."

Tu eri giovane, bella, inesperta e intelligente: una preda perfetta per alimentare l'amor proprio di un predatore che aveva già tutto, ma che voleva ancora di più.
Il fascino di una persona, spesso, è solo frutto di una nostra proiezione. Tu pensa che è probabile che lui, a 54 anni, sta solo cercando quello che non può più avere.

Segui i consigli pragmatici, duri, ma sinceri, di questa comunità variegata...

Benventua!


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> E' vero ipazia, il dolore è mio. Prezioso, vero.
> Così come è vero che ho scelto di rischiare ed è andata in frantumi&dolori.
> Come qualcuno mi ha giustamente fatto notare, lui era un uomo, sposato, con tre figli, sapeva cosa voleva e cosa poteva. Io al confronto ero una totale sprovveduta. E lui non ha mai avuto scrupoli per questa marcatissima disparità di requisiti.
> 
> Non ho mai spiegato dettagliatamente al mio compagno la situazione probabilmente perchè mi vergognavo di dirgli che ero stata "l'amante" .


Se il dolore è tuo, riprenditelo. E non lasciarlo a lui, dandogliene la responsabilità.

Pan..ti ostini (mi sembra) a vederla come una perdita anzichè come una esperienza, che più o meno sprovveduta hai scelto di fare.

Forse semplifico, ma se uno dice "non lascerò mia moglie", io gli credo. 
E scelgo di conseguenza a quali compromessi scendere. 

Forse eri sprovveduta nel credere, o meglio, nel non credere alle sue parole. 
Ma lui le ha dette. Ti ha lasciato la scelta. E tu l'hai fatta. 

Eri sprovveduta, ora non lo sei più o lo sei in modo diverso da allora... 
E in un qualche modo lui ha anche compartecipato a questo, no? 

E cosa hai da vergognarti? Col tuo compagno poi? ..è il tuo compagno, mica dio sceso sulla terra per giudicarti, no?
O forse avevi paura che la sua considerazione per te in un qualche modo scadesse? 

..mi colpisce che ti vergogni di te stessa col tuo compagno, per un qualcosa accaduto quando lui non era neanche ancora nei tuoi sogni fra l'altro...


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dire semplicemente di no, non serve a niente...
> trovo la tua storia bellissima, questo è.
> anche pensare che ormai sei lontana con figlio, non serve a niente.
> alle emozioni...lo stai vedendo tu stessa...non si resiste.
> ...


Io ho già scelto cosa essere, nonostante lui e nonostante tutto (tipo il mio compagno che manda mail alle amiche), io ho scelto di essere prima di tutto una persona corretta. Corretta con mio figlio e corretta con il mio compagno e soprattutto verso me stessa.
Non ho bisogno di fare scelte ora, perchè le ho fatte tempo fa e come dici tu, se mai lo rivedessi, sarebbe come nel 2008, solo per dimostrare a me stessa che non gli sono più succube. Farci l'amore non l'ho nemmeno preso in seria considerazione. 

Del tempo, una volta, mi piaceva dire che "é galantuomo". Oggi non lo dico più tanto spesso però.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se il dolore è tuo, riprenditelo. E non lasciarlo a lui, dandogliene la responsabilità.
> 
> Pan..ti ostini (mi sembra) a vederla come una perdita anzichè come una esperienza, che più o meno sprovveduta hai scelto di fare.
> 
> ...


Mettiamola così, io ero una sprovveduta. Quando lui mi ha detto che non avrebbe lasciato la moglie io sono letteralmente sobbalzata perchè a dirla tutta , soprattutto in quel momento, non mi passava nemmeno dall'anticamera del cervello una eventualità di quel tipo. 
Forse, quello che mi ostino a fare, è non perdonargli il fatto che lui non mi ha fatto nessuno sconto nonostante ci fosse quella disparità di requisiti. 

Sì, quando ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno (fine 2008) non ho ritenuto opportuno dirgli che avevo preso il master come amante! Oggi come oggi, se risaltasse fuori l'argomento, probabilmente però glielo direi.


----------



## tesla (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Tesla.


non vorrei essere fraintesa.
mi riferisco a ORA.
hai un compagno, una famiglia, immagino una certa felicità e realizzazione e devi pensare  a quel manzetto da quattro soldi?
no, chiedo, perchè magari quando uno potrebbe essere felice e soddisfatto deve infilarsi necessariamente un oggetto contundente e arroventato nel retto, per essere realmente contento.
forse è una mia carenza emotiva e intellettiva, ma io tenderei a ringraziare il cielo, il mio karma, gli dei dell'olimpo e la marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata, per avere una simile fortuna.


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so cosa intendi per un modo simile. O si sa dall'altra o no. Scoprirlo da msg o prove e' diverso dal sentirselo dire. Tu sembri aver perdonato o la reazione e' la tentazione dell'ex?
> 
> Sarebbe comprensibile.


L'ho scoperto dalle mail, lui ha confermato ma ha altresì detto che erano solo mail e so che era così (non sto a spiegare tutti i dettagli ora).
Sì, diciamo che ho perdonato -questa cosa l'ho scoperta nel febbraio del 2011, quindi l'ho elaborata ormai-.
E no, non ho nessuna intenzione di vendicarmi, non c'è nessuna reazione, sono due cose differenti.

Ho tirato in ballo il tradimento del mio compagno solo per far capire che so cosa si prova a "scoprire" di essere stati traditi ma soprattutto perchè in quell'occasione le orecchie le ho tirate solo ed esclusivamente a lui.


----------



## tesla (30 Settembre 2013)

fermi tutti!
il tuo compagno attuale ti ha tradita?


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Mettiamola così, io ero una sprovveduta. Quando lui mi ha detto che non avrebbe lasciato la moglie io sono letteralmente sobbalzata perchè a dirla tutta , soprattutto in quel momento, non mi passava nemmeno dall'anticamera del cervello una eventualità di quel tipo.
> Forse, quello che mi ostino a fare, è non perdonargli il fatto che lui *non mi ha fatto nessuno sconto* nonostante ci fosse quella disparità di requisiti.
> 
> Sì, quando ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno (fine 2008) non ho ritenuto opportuno dirgli che avevo preso il master come amante! Oggi come oggi, se risaltasse fuori l'argomento, probabilmente però glielo direi.



Guarda, qualche sconto, dicendoti con chiarezza che non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie e quindi dando a te l'esplicitazione di ciò che eri e cioè un'amante, te l'ha fatto sai...

Avrebbe potuto evitare tutta la situazione...ma anche tu. 
A 27 anni sapevi distinguere no quello che facevi?

Ma non lo avete fatto. e quell'esperienza adesso fa parte delle vostre vite.
Non c'è nulla da perdonare.

C'è solo da andare oltre. Fare pace con quel che è stato e non può essere più modificato.

E non su parametri di giusto o sbagliato, ma su una valutazione "meno sprovveduta" dei tuoi bisogni...



Non riesci proprio a riappropriarti di quella te di allora?
Ho la sensazione che tu giudichi molto la te di allora, e in un qualche modo tu stia cercando di riabilitarla...ma non c'è niente da riabilitare.

Bello il master in amante!!! Un corso di studi approfondito allora...come lo riapplichi nella realtà concreta? (è a quello che servono i master, no?)


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non vorrei essere fraintesa.
> mi riferisco a ORA.
> hai un compagno, una famiglia, immagino una certa felicità e realizzazione e devi pensare a quel manzetto da quattro soldi?
> no, chiedo, perchè magari quando uno potrebbe essere felice e soddisfatto deve infilarsi necessariamente un oggetto contundente e arroventato nel retto, per essere realmente contento.
> forse è una mia carenza emotiva e intellettiva, ma io tenderei a ringraziare il cielo, il mio karma, gli dei dell'olimpo e la marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata, per avere una simile fortuna.



il messaggio intero infatti era "grazie Tesla, *per la lavata di capo*!"
So bene che ti riferivi ad ORA. 
E sì, ho una vita serena, felice, appagante e credi, ringrazio ogni giorno per quello che ho (soprattutto la marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata!!).
E proprio per questo sono venuta a "rifugiarmi" tra di voi, perchè volevo chiedere anche a voi "ma dopo tutto sto casino, devo pensare ancora a quel manzetto da quattro soldi?"

ma anche mazinga zeta e gig robot d'acciaio avevano il loro punto debole,  e forse anche qualcuno di voi, quindi chi sono io per non averlo?


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> fermi tutti!
> il tuo compagno attuale ti ha tradita?



ho trovato una lunga corrispondenza tra lui e una.
l'ho scoperta nel 2011.
erano "solo mail".
erano veramente solo mail, e ho perdonato.
se non fossi stata incinta l'avrei fatto penare di più, però. 
ma al tempo ero  già abbastanza terrorizzata dal parto imminente.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non vorrei essere fraintesa.
> mi riferisco a ORA.
> hai un compagno, una famiglia, immagino una certa felicità e realizzazione e devi pensare  a quel manzetto da quattro soldi?
> no, chiedo, perchè magari quando uno potrebbe essere felice e soddisfatto deve infilarsi necessariamente un oggetto contundente e arroventato nel retto, per essere realmente contento.
> forse è una mia carenza emotiva e intellettiva, ma io tenderei a ringraziare il cielo, il mio karma, gli dei dell'olimpo e la marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata, per avere una simile fortuna.


Io no. Scoprire che mentre il ginecologo mi visita incinta di tot mesi mio marito si diletta con messaggi erotici con amiche non mi da un immagine di felicita'. Non condivisa.
Lo dico perche', tabulati alla mano, ho ricostruto tante situazioni simili di mio marito che msg con la squallida quando era con me. Nin me ne importa del contenuto e' il modi che non gli perdono. Ora puo' impiccarsi ma quando l'ho scoperto.....


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Può succedere di confondere il dolore con l'esistenza, di credere di non meritarci di esserci, di essere felici; sembra come se la felicità fosse una cosa banale, ma, nello stesso tempo, passiamo la nostra esistenza a cercarla, soprattutto a cercarla negli altri, e, soprattutto, in chi non potrà mai darcela. Così poi possiamo dire "io ce l'ho messa tutta, ma è stata la vita, lui, gli altri..."
> 
> Tu eri giovane, bella, inesperta e intelligente: una preda perfetta per alimentare l'amor proprio di un predatore che aveva già tutto, ma che voleva ancora di più.
> Il fascino di una persona, spesso, è solo frutto di una nostra proiezione. Tu pensa che è probabile che lui, a 54 anni, sta solo cercando quello che non può più avere.
> ...



Grazie Lolapal per il benvenuto.
Esatto, era un predatore. Mi pare azzeccato l'accostamento.
Mi permetto solo di dissentire sul fatto che sta cercando quello che non può più avere, perchè a me risulta che lui abbia un paio di donne -anche giovani- che gli ronzano in giro. Dice però che lui, dopo la nostra storia, non vuole più complicazioni e resta "fedele" alla moglie. E allora perchè con me farebbe sesso ancora? Bah! Meglio, molto meglio i consigli pragmatici!


----------



## tesla (30 Settembre 2013)

scusate, ero partita col lanciafiamme senza leggere la faccenda delle mail 

mi ritiro per deliberare 

scusa Pan, allora puoi pensare al manzetto dieci minuti al giorno, dopo i pasti, ma non di più


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lolapal per il benvenuto.
> Esatto, era un predatore. Mi pare azzeccato l'accostamento.
> Mi permetto solo di dissentire sul fatto che sta cercando quello che non può più avere, perchè a me risulta che lui abbia un paio di donne -anche giovani- che gli ronzano in giro. Dice però che lui, dopo la nostra storia, non vuole più complicazioni e resta "fedele" alla moglie. *E allora perchè con me farebbe sesso ancora?* Bah! Meglio, molto meglio i consigli pragmatici!



però...cerca di non essere sprovveduta ora, neanche nei pensieri.. :smile:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> scusate, ero partita col lanciafiamme senza leggere la faccenda delle mail
> 
> mi ritiro per deliberare
> 
> scusa Pan, allora puoi pensare al manzetto dieci minuti al giorno, dopo i pasti, ma non di più


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> però...cerca di non essere sprovveduta ora, neanche nei pensieri.. :smile:


Possibile credere e ricredere a tutto quello che rac
conta  un mentitore incallito?

Capisco allora ma adesso no.


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Possibile credere e ricredere a tutto quello che rac
> conta  un mentitore incallito?
> 
> Capisco allora ma adesso no.


è che. per la mia esperienza. fin quando ti senti vittima di qualcuno o qualcosa, continui a cadere nelle stesse dinamiche, che sono dinamiche di pensiero certo..ma non per questo scombussolano meno e non per questo non possono portare ad agiti.

credo sia il dramma di cercare le risposte fuori da noi...credo


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lolapal per il benvenuto.
> Esatto, era un predatore. Mi pare azzeccato l'accostamento.
> Mi permetto solo di dissentire sul fatto che sta cercando quello che non può più avere, perchè a me risulta che lui abbia un paio di donne -anche giovani- che gli ronzano in giro. Dice però che lui, dopo la nostra storia, non vuole più complicazioni e resta "fedele" alla moglie. E allora perchè con me farebbe sesso ancora? Bah! Meglio, molto meglio i consigli pragmatici!


Forse per quella sorta di "dedizione al dolore" di cui tu stessa hai parlato?
La mia è solo una supposizione...

Strappa questo cerotto dalla tua vita...


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che. per la mia esperienza. *fin quando ti senti vittima di qualcuno o qualcosa, continui a cadere nelle stesse dinamiche, che sono dinamiche di pensiero certo..ma non per questo scombussolano meno e non per questo non possono portare ad agiti.
> 
> credo sia il dramma di cercare le risposte fuori da noi*...credo





lolapal ha detto:


> Forse per quella sorta di "*dedizione al dolore*" di cui tu stessa hai parlato?


:up:


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lolapal per il benvenuto.
> Esatto, era un predatore. Mi pare azzeccato l'accostamento.
> Mi permetto solo di dissentire sul fatto che sta cercando quello che non può più avere, perchè a me risulta che lui abbia un paio di donne -anche giovani- che gli ronzano in giro. Dice però che lui, dopo la nostra storia, non vuole più complicazioni e resta "fedele" alla moglie. E allora perchè con me farebbe sesso ancora? Bah! Meglio, molto meglio i consigli pragmatici!


Ma sicuramente non pendono dalle sue labbra come fai tu...
Vuoi mettere come soddisfazione?
Si sente ancora giovane, vivo... 
Il mio ex amante, nella nostra breve storia, disse una cosa per scherzo che però era vera: - io sono un vampiro che ruba giovinezza -

Era libero ma era pur sempre un uomo maturo che mi voleva distogliere dal mio progetto di convivere senza offrirmi nulla di meglio. Diceva - Ci frequentiamo e vediamo come va. -
Ovviamente pieno di casini economici e lontano da dove vivo io.

Mi fa - vai a vivere da sola, poi vengo più spesso a Roma. -

Ma uno che voleva che io lasciassi un uomo stupendo per avere una storia leggera, posso mai dire che mi amava?

Questo è egoismo. 

L' amore è voler portare in alto l' altra persona, rendergli la vita migliore, non fargli fare casini.

E secondo te io a 30 anni andavo a perdere tempo e distruggevo tutto per qualche farfalla e idealizzazione?

 Eh no. Vale lo stesso per te, ancora di più visto che sei una mamma.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente non pendono dalle sue labbra come fai tu...
> Vuoi mettere come soddisfazione?
> Si sente ancora giovane, vivo...
> Il mio ex amante, nella nostra breve storia, disse una cosa per scherzo che però era vera:* - io sono un vampiro che ruba giovinezza -
> ...


Boh, se uno m'avesse detto una roba tipo quella gli avrei rifilato una testata, tipo. Vampiro.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, se uno m'avesse detto una roba tipo quella gli avrei rifilato una testata, tipo. Vampiro.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io gli avrei riso in faccia.
Certa gente ci crede anche, eh, alle minchiate che spara.
Niente demolisce un convintone quanto il dileggio e il mancato riconoscimento della sua presunta superiorità.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, se uno m'avesse detto una roba tipo quella gli avrei rifilato una testata, tipo. Vampiro.


Me l'ha detto in chat, non ho avuto modo di farlo.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io gli avrei riso in faccia.
> Certa gente ci crede anche, eh, alle minchiate che spara.
> Niente demolisce un convintone quanto il dileggio e il mancato riconoscimento della sua presunta superiorità.


Vero! :up:
Scusa Pan per il riferimento alla mia situazione: quando ho dato la lettera al bagnino, giovedì, lui mi ha detto "Mannaggia a te! E' meglio che non dico niente!" e io l'ho ghiacciato dicendo: "Sì! Tu meno parli e meglio è!"
Ecco che l'ho colpito proprio sul potere che aveva su di me: le parole che mi diceva...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Me l'ha detto in chat, non ho avuto modo di farlo.


Avresti dovuto farlo alla prima occasione utile, dopo. Tipo, vi vedete, si avvicina "Ciao come st..." e non finisce la frase perchè gli hai ammollato una testata dal basso verso l'alto sul mento.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto farlo alla prima occasione utile, dopo. Tipo, vi vedete, si avvicina "Ciao come st..." e non finisce la frase perchè gli hai ammollato una testata dal basso verso l'alto sul mento.



:rotfl:
Denti rotti stimati?
:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io gli avrei riso in faccia.
> Certa gente ci crede anche, eh, alle minchiate che spara.
> Niente demolisce un convintone quanto il dileggio e il mancato riconoscimento della sua presunta superiorità.


Ha avuto le bugie e le corna esattamente come gli altri.

L'unico con cui sono stata totalmente sincera, prima di andarci a vivere insieme, e con cui sono stata e sarò fedele, è Helios. 

Se lo merita, ha cambiato vita per me.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto farlo alla prima occasione utile, dopo. Tipo, vi vedete, si avvicina "Ciao come st..." e non finisce la frase perchè gli hai ammollato una testata dal basso verso l'alto sul mento.


Veramente ci ho scopato.
Ero troppo a secco di tutto in quel periodo, Helios non mi scopava e lui mi piaceva molto.

Le cose sono migliorate radicalmente dal primo giorno che siamo entrati a casa nuova.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Veramente ci ho scopato.
> *Ero troppo a secco di tutto in quel periodo, Helios non mi scopava e lui mi piaceva molto.
> 
> Le cose sono migliorate radicalmente dal primo giorno che siamo entrati a casa nuova.


Pensa un po'. Ma pensa pure che cazzo di tipo sarà pure sto Helios. Mah. Vabbè.


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ha avuto le bugie e le corna esattamente come gli altri.


Principessa è inflessibile come la dea Giustizia.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa un po'. Ma pensa pure che cazzo di tipo sarà pure sto Helios. Mah. Vabbè.


È la mia famiglia.

Non lo paragonare agli altri, please...

Grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È la mia famiglia.
> 
> Non lo paragonare agli altri, please...
> 
> Grazie.


Scusa Troy. Ma quello che penso di Elio (Helios non si può leggere), da come ne parlavi, lo sai. Vabbè. Un paletto di frassino ci sarebbe servito col tuo amante rincoglionito, quale scopata.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Principessa è inflessibile come la dea Giustizia.


:-D
Non poteva pretendere la fedeltà...

Per tanti motivi.
Ne parlerò nel 3d apposito dove nessuno si è degnato di calcolarmi :-$

Non voglio intromettermi qui.


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa Troy. Ma quello che penso di Elio (Helios non si può leggere), da come ne parlavi, lo sai. Vabbè. Un paletto di frassino ci sarebbe servito col tuo amante rincoglionito, quale scopata.


Lo pensavo anche io, ma ora, come ho detto, si è aperto un nuovo capitolo. Siamo andati avanti.

Quanto al mio ex amante, altro che palo.... Un porcello insaziabile  e esperto.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è ancora presa....!


Temo di si :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> perchè ho sofferto, immensamente sofferto
> mi sono ridotta una larva, ho cambiato un lavoro perchè non riuscivo più a starci dietro, mi sono venute le crisi di panico, ho dovuto curarmi, ho dovuto affrontare una terapia
> e forse, come "risarcimento morale" vorrei sapere che qualche problema lo ha avuto anche lui!


Appunto ci stai ancora dentro evitalo come la peste :smile:


----------



## Pan (30 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente non pendono dalle sue labbra come fai tu...
> Vuoi mettere come soddisfazione?
> Si sente ancora giovane, vivo...
> Il mio ex amante, nella nostra breve storia, disse una cosa per scherzo che però era vera: - io sono un vampiro che ruba giovinezza -
> ...






lui ha fatto qualcosa di simile.
una volta, ovviamente dopo avere consumato i piaceri carnali della clandestinità, mi disse che non potevamo andare avanti , che doveva finire.
Non me lo feci dire due volte, un paio di settimane o tre dopo, iniziavo ad uscire con un uomo. Un sera ho passato una notte con quest'uomo. Lui mi ha mandato sms per tutta la notte, non potevo accendere il cell perché continuavano ad arrivare messaggi.
la mattina dopo, rientravo a casa mia per una doccia prima del lavoro. Me lo sono ritrovato davanti a casa. Arrabbiatissimo e (facendo la parte del) disperatissimo.
quel giorno non sono andata a lavoro.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Pan,


In tedesco viene definito "die Geliebtenfalle", cioè, la trappola dell'amante. 
Non si capisce bene il perché, non si capisce cosa ... ma qualcosa lega. 
Forse è come dici tu, si vive un tale malessere, che qualcosa rimane. 

Credo, che sia più che normale voler sapere determinate cose. 
Sei stata coinvolta in una "lunga" storia, che nulla ti è passato accanto,
e si vorrebbe sapere esattamente gli attori, che ruoli hanno avuto. 
Può servire per archiviare definitivamente. Può anche servire a te, 
sapere che posto hai occupato. 

Però, forse ... basta che definisci tu. 
Per te è stato importante?
Per lui, lo è stato? Molto probabilmente. 
La moglie sa qualcosa? ... Spera di no. E forse è anche così. 

Prova a non rispondere ... è solo un fantasma del passato ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Pan,
> 
> 
> In tedesco viene definito "die Geliebtenfalle", cioè, la trappola dell'amante.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Leda (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> lui ha fatto qualcosa di simile.
> una volta, ovviamente dopo avere consumato i piaceri carnali della clandestinità, mi disse che non potevamo andare avanti , che doveva finire.
> Non me lo feci dire due volte, un paio di settimane o tre dopo, iniziavo ad uscire con un uomo. Un sera ho passato una notte con quest'uomo. Lui mi ha mandato sms per tutta la notte, non potevo accendere il cell perché continuavano ad arrivare messaggi.
> la mattina dopo, rientravo a casa mia per una doccia prima del lavoro. Me lo sono ritrovato davanti a casa. Arrabbiatissimo e (facendo la parte del) disperatissimo.
> quel giorno non sono andata a lavoro.


Classico comportamento da narcisista, direi.
Come ti permetti di sfuggirgli? Più scappi, più ti rincorre; appena ti ha di nuovo in suo potere, ti molla.

Prenditi la soddisfazione di non rispondergli mai più, dai...
Dai, dai, fallo! In cambio ti prometto che lo puoi pensare (10 minuti dopo cena, cit.). Ma la soddisfazione di filartelo ancora no. Dai, dai. Deve 'morire'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dire semplicemente di no, non serve a niente...
> trovo la tua storia bellissima, questo è.
> anche pensare che ormai sei lontana con figlio, non serve a niente.
> alle emozioni...lo stai vedendo tu stessa...non si resiste.
> ...


Quoto con inchino.


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Era il *2002*, avevo 27 anni e lui ne aveva 43.
> *Io giovane, single*, piuttosto carina, con un bel lavoro, vivevo da sola nel mio appartamento, avevo amici, svaghi, facevo sport etc.
> *Lui, sposato*, giornalista molto brillante, *tre figli* e un sacco di impegni. E ovviamente una moglie.
> Quando l’ho conosciuto non ne volevo sapere di lui, era troppo insistente, mi lasciava perplessa tornare dalla lezione di spinning e trovare sul cellulare 10 chiamate sue.
> ...


Lassa perde tutto non ne vale la pena .... e stai dietro alla tua famiglia. Tra passato e futuro scegli il secondo ...


----------



## Etrusco (30 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una interpretazione assolutamente personale.
> 
> E' stata una storia importante. Clandestina, sbagliata, destabilizzante, ma importante.
> Ti ha preso 5 anni di vita quando la tua vita adulta era iniziata da poco, ha accompagnato la tua crescita quando ti affacciavi all'età adulta.
> ...




Condivido tutto soprattutto il grassetto.....azz, sembra scritta x me :mrgreen:


----------



## Etrusco (30 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> scusate, ero partita col lanciafiamme senza leggere la faccenda delle mail
> 
> mi ritiro per deliberare
> 
> scusa Pan, allora puoi pensare al manzetto dieci minuti al giorno, dopo i pasti, ma non di più



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (30 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh la madonna che titolone


Pure io chissà che credevo. Mi dispiace che spesso "dannazione" sia una parola che evoca l'eternità, e allora se tanto mi da' tantoXD...


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

prima di approdare qui, visitavo un sito tedesco. 
posso dire, che per ca. l'80% erano amanti.

per alcune, è veramente come una dannazione. 
scatta qualcosa, che le rende come dipendenti,
sottostanno ad un meccanismo che può durare anni. 
stanno di un male ... e molte concentrano la loro 
vita, su quei incontri ... lì vivono il prezzo ... 
che può essere molto alto ... 

sienne


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> prima di approdare qui, visitavo un sito tedesco.
> posso dire, che per ca. l'80% erano amanti.
> ...


quindi siamo un club?


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Classico comportamento da narcisista, direi.
> Come ti permetti di sfuggirgli? Più scappi, più ti rincorre; appena ti ha di nuovo in suo potere, ti molla.
> 
> Prenditi la soddisfazione di non rispondergli mai più, dai...
> Dai, dai, fallo! In cambio ti prometto che lo puoi pensare (10 minuti dopo cena, cit.). Ma la soddisfazione di filartelo ancora no. Dai, dai. Deve 'morire'


Già, e infatti ci sono caduta di nuovo.
Io sto in silenzio, per i fatti miei, non messaggio non mando mail e lui allora, che si vede spiazzato, inizia a mandare mail, poi sms, poi mi chiama e io non rispondo, poi mi scrive che devo chiamarlo.
Che palle! Posso dirlo?


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Già, e infatti ci sono caduta di nuovo.
> Io sto in silenzio, per i fatti miei, non messaggio non mando mail e lui allora, che si vede spiazzato, inizia a mandare mail, poi sms, poi mi chiama e io non rispondo, poi mi scrive che devo chiamarlo.
> Che palle! *Posso dirlo?*



No.

Quello che devi ripeterti è:




*D E V E

M O R I R E


*


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Già, e infatti ci sono caduta di nuovo.
> Io sto in silenzio, per i fatti miei, non messaggio non mando mail e lui allora, che si vede spiazzato, inizia a mandare mail, poi sms, poi mi chiama e io non rispondo, poi mi scrive che devo chiamarlo.
> Che palle! Posso dirlo?


La prossima volta che ti chiama fai rispondere il tuo compagno...


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> La prossima volta che ti chiama fai rispondere il tuo compagno...


Seeee... Nun je la può fare.

Rischiare che quel coglione latrinlover non le vada più dietro sarebbe chiedere troppo alla sua mente soggiogata


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Seeee... Nun je la può fare.
> 
> Rischiare che quel coglione latrinlover non le vada più dietro sarebbe chiedere troppo alla sua mente soggiogata


Principessa,
tocca darti ragione !


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Quello che devi ripeterti è:
> 
> ...


Ahahahah! :-D


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Principessa,
> tocca darti ragione !


Ho capito però svegliaaa...

:-$

Non c'è nemmeno un minimo di possibilità che tu veda oggettivamente il male che ti sta facendo e ti provochi un conatino di vomito?


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Principessa,
> tocca darti ragione !


Scusa, Pan, ma non è che questo ritorno del desiderio di essere "preda" è un campanello d'allarme per il tuo rapporto ufficiale? Voglio dire che, forse, c'è qualcosa a livello emotivo che dovresti rinegoziare con il tuo compagno. Qualcosa di cui avresti bisogno da lui e l'unico modo è, a mio modesto avviso, parlarne. Non dico che gli devi raccontare tutto, questa è una tua scelta, però stai vivendo un disagio, si è risvegliato un meccanismo in te che non dovresti sottovalutare e la persona che ti è accanto ne è coinvolta, ha il suo ruolo.
Può essere difficile chiedere al proprio compagno, con cui si divide la quotidianità e l'essere genitori, "ho bisogno di...", però è utile farlo, e aiuta, almeno, per me, è stato così.


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ahahahah! :-D


Al di là dell'effetto comico, seriamente: deve morire.
Se muore lui, muore anche la vecchia te che è legata a lui, capisci?
Muore la vecchia Pan, le si fa il funerale, la si seppellisce con tutti gli onori, e c'è spazio per far spiegare le ali alla Pan nuova. 

Li-be-ra-zione
Ri-na-sci-ta

Stiamo parlando di te, Pan; il tuo vecchio amante non c'entra più di quanto non c'entri tuo marito in tutto questo.
Stiamo parlando delle tue rappresentazioni interne, del pieno possesso delle tue energie mentali, psichiche, emotive.
Stiamo parlando di disporre pienamente di te, invece che di agire in ossequio a chicchessia.
Riappropriati di te intera, e solo DOPO vedrai che avrà pieno senso pensare a dove crescere e mettere radici.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> La prossima volta che ti chiama fai rispondere il tuo compagno...


Sì, vabbè. Buonanotte.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan il punto è che tu sta cosa non la vuoi troncare manco per niente


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Denti rotti stimati?
> :rotfl:


incisivi superiori ed inferiori con lesioni serie ai canini.

praticamente pronto per andare in galera e fare felici tanti detenuti in astinenza


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ora rischio di farmi tirare i pesci in faccia più di quelli che già sono volati.
> 
> Io non l'ho mai saputo se la storia funzionasse o no, ma ho pensato a me e lui insieme come persone normali (tengo solo a precisare che fin da subito lui ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie per me  e io nemmeno ho mai chiesto di lasciarla, questo vorrei che fosse chiaro!), e in verità...non sono mai riuscita a pensarla una quotidianità con lui,  alle cose normali di tutti i giorni da sbrigare.
> 
> Lui non è esattamente l'uomo dei miei sogni, è uno che però ha saputo toccare determinate corde.


perfetto.   lui ti conosce e capisce meglio di quanto tu stessa pensi di conoscerti.

tu non riesci a togliertelo dalla mente perchè ti ha fatto vivere sensazioni ed emozioni che non hai mai più provato.
anche se ti ha sempre trattato come l'altra,anche se sai anche tu che non era l'uomo giusto per te.

ed è vero.  non è il tuo principe azzurro,è il tuo padrone.  ed il padrone sa che quando schiocca le dita,alla schiava parte il releè in testa e si fionda da lui.

fisicamente non l'hai ancora fatto,perchè ora hai una famiglia.   ma se accetti di rivederlo ci ricaschi con tutte le scarpe.   sai perchè?

Perchè lui ti fa sentire VIVA.   perchè lui è il sogno,la passione e la perversione.

e tutto questo il tuo uomo non te lo da.    forse perchè non è nelle sue corde,forse perchè temi che dicendogli chiaro di cosa hai bisogno lui potrebbe iniziare a farti delle domande cui non vuoi rispondere.

non stai messa molto bene, in effetti


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

sto riflettendo, sulle cose che mi scrivete, sui vostri commenti in generale. 
di certo* mi state dando gli spunti di cui avevo bisogno (e per questo vi ringrazio, davvero)*, come vi ho detto, questa faccenda dura da quasi 12 anni, a fasi alterne, più o meno intense, e tutte quelle cose che mi avete suggerito, le ho provate già tutte.
-non rispondere (mail, tel, sms, segnali di fumo)
-spegnere il cellulare
-ignorare in ogni forma insomma (e vi assicuro che non è proprio semplice, una volta, tornata a casa sfinita dal lavoro -era un periodo in cui io ignoravo, lui mandava ogni tanto msg- me lo sono ritrovata al tg regionale :unhappy: che parlava delle sue robe in tv :unhappy 

però ripeto, il confronto con voi, mi sta arricchendo, magari tra un po' riesco a fare qualche passo concreto.
forse.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> sto riflettendo, sulle cose che mi scrivete, sui vostri commenti in generale.
> di certo* mi state dando gli spunti di cui avevo bisogno (e per questo vi ringrazio, davvero)*, come vi ho detto, questa faccenda dura da quasi 12 anni, a fasi alterne, più o meno intense, e tutte quelle cose che mi avete suggerito, le ho provate già tutte.
> -non rispondere (mail, tel, sms, segnali di fumo)
> -spegnere il cellulare
> ...


se riesci a realizzare perchè ti domina così tanto,riesci anche a realizzare come imparare a difenderti.

perndi anche atto che la tua relazione attuale NON è pienamente appagante per te.   e rifletti se ci sono margini per tappare la falla


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfetto. lui ti conosce e capisce meglio di quanto tu stessa pensi di conoscerti.
> 
> tu non riesci a togliertelo dalla mente perchè ti ha fatto vivere sensazioni ed emozioni che non hai mai più provato.
> anche se ti ha sempre trattato come l'altra,anche se sai anche tu che non era l'uomo giusto per te.
> ...


il concetto del padrone non lo avevo mai inquadrato 
però mi permetto di dire che se accetto di vederlo non è di certo in un motel ma in un bar o in un ristorante dove poter consumare qualcosa alla luce del sole. che mi crediate o no, non fremo in realtà per congiungermi carnalmente con lui, semmai sono curiosa di vederlo e di vedere se ha ancora ascendente su me.
non sento di aver bisogno di sesso clandestino. 

in quanto al mio uomo, che fa parte delle scelte della mia vita da adulta, è la persona che amo, che mi dà tanto e al quale cerco di dare tanto, è passione, è condivisione, è anche quotidianità, ma non vorrei che passasse il messaggio che è meno importante del "manzetto".
il mio uomo è la mia vita, la mia pace, la mia serenità, la mia intraprendenza, è il padre di mio figlio. 

l'altro è un qualche loop mentale che non è andato per il verso giusto quando ero molto più giovane.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Al di là dell'effetto comico, seriamente: deve morire.
> Se muore lui, muore anche la vecchia te che è legata a lui, capisci?
> Muore la vecchia Pan, le si fa il funerale, la si seppellisce con tutti gli onori, e c'è spazio per far spiegare le ali alla Pan nuova.
> 
> ...


Sei da applauso:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> il concetto del padrone non lo avevo mai inquadrato
> però mi permetto di dire che se accetto di vederlo non è di certo in un motel ma in un bar o in un ristorante dove poter consumare qualcosa alla luce del sole. che mi crediate o no, non fremo in realtà per congiungermi carnalmente con lui, semmai sono curiosa di vederlo e di vedere se ha ancora ascendente su me.
> non sento di aver bisogno di sesso clandestino.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti sono certa che è una tua proiezione '' di ciò che sarebbe potuto essere'', infatti dipende solo da te evitarlo


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> il concetto del padrone non lo avevo mai inquadrato
> però mi permetto di dire che se accetto di vederlo non è di certo in un motel ma in un bar o in un ristorante dove poter consumare qualcosa alla luce del sole. che mi crediate o no, non fremo in realtà per congiungermi carnalmente con lui, semmai sono curiosa di vederlo e di vedere se ha ancora ascendente su me.
> non sento di aver bisogno di sesso clandestino.
> 
> ...


intanto vedi che nel descrivere il tuo uomo NON usi termini come passione o desiderio.
lui è la tua roccia,vero.   ma non è la tua fantasia erotica.

e sì,puoi anche accettare di incontrare il tuo amante in un normale bar,la prima volta.

la seconda però,gli dai direttamente appuntamento al motel.   
perchè luilì 2 volte al bar non ti vuole incontrare e tu vuoi vederlo appositamente per scoprire se provi ancora attrazione per lui.

se vuoi,ti risparmio tempo e ti dico che leggendoti,tu bruci come un roveto ardente.

ora sta a te decidere se sei in grado gestire una relazione o no.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perfetto.   lui ti conosce e capisce meglio di quanto tu stessa pensi di conoscerti.
> 
> tu non riesci a togliertelo dalla mente perchè ti ha fatto vivere sensazioni ed emozioni che non hai mai più provato.
> anche se ti ha sempre trattato come l'altra,anche se sai anche tu che non era l'uomo giusto per te.
> ...



Ultimamente vedi rapporti slave-padrone dappertutto...


----------



## tesla (1 Ottobre 2013)

perchè non cambi numero e indirizzo di posta elettronica? 
penso che capirebbe più di mille parole


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto vedi che nel descrivere il tuo uomo NON usi termini come passione o desiderio.
> lui è la tua roccia,vero. ma non è la tua fantasia erotica.
> 
> e sì,puoi anche accettare di incontrare il tuo amante in un normale bar,la prima volta.
> ...


No, non penso di essere in grado di gestire una relazione.
Non solo non sono in grado, ma non voglio nemmeno imparare a farlo. 
Non voglio impiegare il mio tempo ad imparare a ingannare e a fare del male.
E visto che sono adulta e con una coscienza, se brucio me la faccio passare.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè non cambi numero e indirizzo di posta elettronica?
> penso che capirebbe più di mille parole


Oddio, non è necessariamente facile.. ad esempio per me e il mio lavoro cambiare indirizzo di posta elettronica e numero sarebbe un macello... a parte le singole persone, tutti i siti che mi servono per lavoro dove sono registrata con la mia mail eccetera...


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ultimamente vedi rapporti slave-padrone dappertutto...


beh se un tuo ex riappare dopo anni e tu entri in tilt pur avando una situazione apparentemente appagante,a cos'altro dovrei pensare,se non ad un rapporto di dominazione?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè non cambi numero e indirizzo di posta elettronica?
> penso che capirebbe più di mille parole



perché c 'e magia


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè non cambi numero e indirizzo di posta elettronica?
> penso che capirebbe più di mille parole


tesla, il numero l'ho cambiato già un paio di volte, invece la mia mail, anche se la cambiassi, la troverebbe subito (l'azienda per la quale lavoro pubblica gli indirizzi mail dei dipendenti e per il tipo di lavoro che faccio il mio indirizzo in particolare non può essere "celato")


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> No, non penso di essere in grado di gestire una relazione.
> Non solo non sono in grado, ma non voglio nemmeno imparare a farlo.
> Non voglio impiegare il mio tempo ad imparare a ingannare e a fare del male.
> E visto che sono adulta e con una coscienza, se brucio me la faccio passare.


allora non rischiare di re-incontrarlo perchè manifestamente non sei in grado di difenderti da lui.

e se non puoi per X motivi cambiare email o numero di telefono,semplicemente smetti di rispondergli.

potrà insistere per un tot,ma alla fine mollerà il colpo


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh se un tuo ex riappare dopo anni e tu entri in tilt pur avando una situazione apparentemente appagante,a cos'altro dovrei pensare,se non ad un rapporto di dominazione?



Il suggerimento di Leda mi sembra appropriato.
La separazione non è stata gestita bene, non hai chiuso davvero, sono rimasti dubbi/rimpianti/sofferenze, e il riapparire ti rimescola tutto dentro. E nonostante la situazione appagante, le sensazioni contraddittorie, spiacevoli ma anche un pò piacevoli (mi pensa ancora.. mi vuole ancora...) pensi di poterle gestire meglio vedendolo, chiarendo, parlando... il che non è vero, però il pensiero viene.

Ma tu hai tendenze da dominatore?


----------



## tesla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, non è necessariamente facile.. ad esempio per me e il mio lavoro cambiare indirizzo di posta elettronica e numero sarebbe un macello... a parte le singole persone, tutti i siti che mi servono per lavoro dove sono registrata con la mia mail eccetera...






lunapiena ha detto:


> perché c 'e magia






Pan ha detto:


> tesla, il numero l'ho cambiato già un paio di volte, invece la mia mail, anche se la cambiassi, la troverebbe subito (l'azienda per la quale lavoro pubblica gli indirizzi mail dei dipendenti e per il tipo di lavoro che faccio il mio indirizzo in particolare non può essere "celato")


blocca il suo numero e la sua mail, così non cadrai in tentazione


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> blocca il suo numero e la sua mail, così non cadrai in tentazione



si blocca il numero sull'iphone? :idea:


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

a proposito Tesla, da ieri e per sempre lui è diventato IL MANZETTO


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il suggerimento di Leda mi sembra appropriato.
> La separazione non è stata gestita bene, non hai chiuso davvero, sono rimasti dubbi/rimpianti/sofferenze, e il riapparire ti rimescola tutto dentro. E nonostante la situazione appagante, le sensazioni contraddittorie, spiacevoli ma anche un pò piacevoli (mi pensa ancora.. mi vuole ancora...) pensi di poterle gestire meglio vedendolo, chiarendo, parlando... il che non è vero, però il pensiero viene.
> 
> Ma tu hai tendenze da dominatore?


se sta combinata come sta combinata,vedendolo si espone solo al rischio di ricadere nella situazione precedente.
chè luilì non vuole rivederla solo per fare 4 chiacchiere,non mi venite a dire il contrario.
per questo sconsiglio fortemente la nostra amica a cedere alla tentazione di un incontro

PS: sì


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sta combinata come sta combinata,vedendolo si espone solo al rischio di ricadere nella situazione precedente.
> chè luilì non vuole rivederla solo per fare 4 chiacchiere,non mi venite a dire il contrario.
> per questo sconsiglio fortemente la nostra amica a cedere alla tentazione di un incontro
> 
> PS: *sì*



Cominciavo a pensarlo in effetti.
Bè, altrimenti non avrei chiesto. 

Riesci a trovare chi soddisfi questo tuo modo?

PS Non te l'ho chiesto perchè cerco un dominatore.


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sta combinata come sta combinata,vedendolo si espone solo al rischio di ricadere nella situazione precedente.
> chè luilì non vuole rivederla solo per fare 4 chiacchiere,non mi venite a dire il contrario.
> per questo sconsiglio fortemente la nostra amica a cedere alla tentazione di un incontro
> 
> PS: sì


sei proprio un master?


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cominciavo a pensarlo in effetti.
> Bè, altrimenti non avrei chiesto.
> 
> Riesci a trovare chi soddisfi questo tuo modo?
> ...


sì

PS: non pensavo lo cercassi


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> sei proprio un master?


se pensi al BSDM no.   non mi interessano quelle cose.   si può dominare anche in modo classico.


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se pensi al BSDM no. non mi interessano quelle cose. si può dominare anche in modo classico.



vorrei chiedere qual è il modo "classico" ma ho paura di andare ot (una parola su google , che mi illumini?)


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> vorrei chiedere qual è il modo "classico" ma ho paura di andare ot (una parola su google , che mi illumini?)



Questo forum mi piace tanto anche e proprio per i suoi OT 

Si parte da una cosa, e si continua a discutere di tutt'altro.

E poi il 3D è tuo!


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> vorrei chiedere qual è il modo "classico" ma ho paura di andare ot (una parola su google , che mi illumini?)


ti rispondo tra un pochino,perdonami.

devo fare alcune cose di lavoro adesso......


----------



## Pan (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti rispondo tra un pochino,perdonami.
> 
> devo fare alcune cose di lavoro adesso......


prego, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## tesla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> a proposito Tesla, da ieri e per sempre lui è diventato IL MANZETTO


ne approfitto per ricordare a tutti che è mio l'epiteto Facocera© e da adesso anche Manzetto©


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ne approfitto per ricordare a tutti che è mio l'epiteto Facocera© e da adesso anche Manzetto©



Sei troppo una trend-setter!!


----------



## devastata (1 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ne approfitto per ricordare a tutti che è mio l'epiteto Facocera© e da adesso anche Manzetto©





Tesla chiedi di brevettarli.


----------



## tesla (1 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tesla chiedi di brevettarli.


lo sono già


----------



## nate (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sta ragazza mi affascina Pan intendo,perchè conosco una ragazza che è nella stessa situazione,la mia ex,lei però mi cerca ,sono anni che ci vediamoe poi scompare epoi mi richaima,l'ultim volta è statoa metà agosto 3 settimane di fuoco e poi è rscomparsa,mi ha detto che se restava ancora 1 giorno da me vi rimaneva ma aveva paura,ma so che ritornerà,perchè in me cfedo che trovi quello che fuori non trova,oppure ha capito che ormai non le faccio più quell'effetto e adesso si è messa il cuore in pace. Prova pan vedi che ti succede se no ti prendi in giro e prendi in giro la tua famiglia


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> quindi siamo un club?


Ciao

Hahahaha! No, come non lo sono i traditi e i traditori ... 
anche se qualche punto in comune, si trova sempre … 
Tradotto, quel sito s’intitola, relazione a tre … 

Credo di aver capito, leggendoti, che le idee le hai chiare. 
Ma un qualcosa sta ancora nella “trappola dell’amante”. 
Sta a te, rompere questo “cerchio” (Teufelskreis), che penso, 
che è più un meccanismo che ti prende e non tanto la nostalgia 
di quei tempi, di quelle attenzioni e di quelle sensazioni. 

Dici, che lui ha donne che gli girono attorno. E ti chiedi perché te?
Perché, tu stesso lo hai detto, non fai problemi. 
Non hai mai pensato di voler sostituire la moglie ecc. 
Quando lui ha detto, dobbiamo rallentare ecc. Tu ti sei ritirata. 
Quando lui ha visto, che sai essere libera, è venuto a cercarti … 
facendo quella scenata di esclusività nell’esclusività … 
Tanti piccoli zuccherini, che fanno salire inconsapevolmente un senso di particolarità. 

Si può divenire come dipendenti, e non per un sentimento vero e proprio … 

Taglia, rompi questo cerchio … lui non può esercitare questo potere su di te. 

Non si possono bloccare le vie della comunicazione. Solo se cambi numero ecc. 
Ma sull’Iphone, hai la possibilità, di metterlo su “stumm” (senza che suoni il telefonino) 
per singole persone. Fallo. Per il resto, non rispondere. Non lasciarti prendere da “pallini”,
che in fin dei conti non ci sono. Che rimanga nella sua illusione, che può fare quello che 
vuole. Prima o poi, si renderà conto … che sta girando tutto solo come una trottola. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

scusa ... forse è già stato detto.

ma le sue mail, le puoi segnalare come spam, 
vanno direttamente in quel reparto. e quel 
reparto, di norma, lo si svuota solo di tanto in tanto. 

per gli sms, non c'è un app, che io sappia, che te li blocca. 
ma forse, qualcuno sa, come fare, per non far risuonare
il telefonino ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa ... forse è già stato detto.
> 
> ...


Con il nuovo aggiornamento ios 7 blocchi chiamate e sms.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con il nuovo aggiornamento ios 7 blocchi chiamate e sms.


Ciao farfalla,

grazie. perfetto ... non lo sapevo. questo è interessante, non si sa mai ... 

sapevo, che cerano delle apps, che proponevano una "blacklist" ... 
ma, mi sembra, che poi sono entrate in discussione ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Seeee... Nun je la può fare.
> 
> Rischiare che quel coglione latrinlover non le vada più dietro sarebbe chiedere troppo alla sua mente soggiogata


Prendi un numero delle escort e gli mandi un SMS che hai cambiato numero


----------



## Pan (2 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Hahahaha! No, come non lo sono i traditi e i traditori ...
> anche se qualche punto in comune, si trova sempre …
> ...


In realtà, io la mia l'ho sempre definita una sindrome di stoccolma, soprattutto da quando non "stiamo più assieme" e comunque siamo in contatto.

Però tengo a precisare una cosa, ossia, non è che tutte le mie giornate, per tutto il tempo, sto a pensare , telefonare , messaggiare a lui. Capita ogni tanto! Sono cicli, ci sono settimane in cui ci sentiamo molto frequentemente ma poi possono capitare delle settimane in cui non ci sentiamo proprio (per esempio da febbraio a giugno non ci siamo quasi mai sentiti, a parte forse 4 messaggi in croce!). Insomma, non è un lavoro full time 



sulla questione poi di bloccare i telefoni, le mail, etc. io la vedo poco praticabile,soprattutto perchè un modo per trovarmi lo trova sempre (e l'interno del mio ufficio? )! 

sul fatto poi della mia presunta chiarezza di Sienne, non mi fare troppo granitica (che altrimenti non avrei nemmeno scritto qui), so che non voglio combinare guai, per fortuna non mi sento così vulnerabile come ritiene Perplesso, ho ben presente dove sta il mio posto (con mio figlio e il mio moroso!), però ammetto che c'è una parte di me che va per conto suo


----------



## Pan (2 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Sta ragazza mi affascina Pan intendo,perchè conosco una ragazza che è nella stessa situazione,la mia ex,lei però mi cerca ,sono anni che ci vediamoe poi scompare epoi mi richaima,l'ultim volta è statoa metà agosto 3 settimane di fuoco e poi è rscomparsa,mi ha detto che se restava ancora 1 giorno da me vi rimaneva ma aveva paura,ma so che ritornerà,perchè in me cfedo che trovi quello che fuori non trova,oppure ha capito che ormai non le faccio più quell'effetto e adesso si è messa il cuore in pace. Prova pan vedi che ti succede se no ti prendi in giro e prendi in giro la tua famiglia



Ho capito bene Nate? il tuo saggio consiglio sarebbe "mettermi il cuore in pace"?


----------



## nate (2 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ho capito bene Nate? il tuo saggio consiglio sarebbe "mettermi il cuore in pace"?


 Io non sono saggio quindi non do saggi consiglii. Visto che la ragazza che vedevo alla fine ha fatto l'esperimento mettendomi in mezzo e facendomi soffrire non poco direi di si.Comunque ho saputo che sta ragazza si è messa con un altro dopo aver sperimentato....Sono molto geloso


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di  sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" e io "prego", lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di  sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" e io "prego", lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
> Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!


Perdonami ma tu come considereresti una madre che accetta di restare in contatto con uno che, diciamocela 
chiaramente, per scoparsela, cerca di insinuarle l' idea che la sua maternità è una galera.....?


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Perdonami ma tu come considereresti una madre che accetta di restare in contatto con uno che, diciamocela
> chiaramente, per scoparsela, cerca di insinuarle l' idea che la sua maternità è una galera.....?



E' uno che conosco da parecchi anni, ha fatto e detto di molto peggio. 
Questa è una cigliegina.


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> E' uno che conosco da parecchi anni, ha fatto e detto di molto peggio.
> Questa è una cigliegina.


Non pensare a te, vedila dall' esterno, immagina che una che conosci ti racconti che le è successo questo.
Cosa penseresti?


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non pensare a te, vedila dall' esterno, immagina che una che conosci ti racconti che le è successo questo.
> Cosa penseresti?


Che non le puoi fare una colpa se ha ricevuto un sms così! Quindi non penso la si possa giudicare.
Ma con la tua domanda dove vuoi farmi arrivare? A dire che dovrebbe smettere subito di avere a che fare con quello?
Eh, bella facile
Non sarei nemmeno venuta qui se fosse stato tanto semplice


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Che non le puoi fare una colpa se ha ricevuto un sms così! Quindi non penso la si possa giudicare.
> *Ma con la tua domanda dove vuoi farmi arrivare?* A dire che dovrebbe smettere subito di avere a che fare con quello?
> Eh, bella facile
> Non sarei nemmeno venuta qui se fosse stato tanto semplice


A farti capire che, a monte di tutto, c' è l'amor proprio.
A di fatto insultato tuo marito, la tua famiglia, tuo figlio.
Reazione tua..... vabbè, mia ha scritto di peggio...
Domanda (non retorica): cosa dovrebbe fare quest'uomo per farti reagire con (doveroso) un calcio nelle palle?


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> A farti capire che, a monte di tutto, c' è l'amor proprio.
> A di fatto insultato tuo marito, la tua famiglia, tuo figlio.
> Reazione tua..... vabbè, mia ha scritto di peggio...
> Domanda (non retorica): cosa dovrebbe fare quest'uomo per farti reagire con (doveroso) un calcio nelle palle?


in verità Erab caro, questo manzetto ha già fatto molte cose per meritare non uno, ma diversi calci nelle palle.
E' questa incapacità che mi ha fatto scrivere un giorno a voi.
E non nascondo che tramite la mia partecipazione qui, a questa e ovviamente alle altre conversazioni, mi sto "distraendo" ed evito di mandare sms. 
Per me è già qualcosa.


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> in verità Erab caro, questo manzetto ha già fatto molte cose per meritare non uno, ma diversi calci nelle palle.
> E' questa incapacità che mi ha fatto scrivere un giorno a voi.
> E non nascondo che tramite la mia partecipazione qui, a questa e ovviamente alle altre conversazioni, mi sto "distraendo" ed evito di mandare sms.
> Per me è già qualcosa.


Scappare non serve.
Abbiamo capito che tipo è, ma non riesci a staccartene.
Prova a trovare il motivo.
Prova a dire cosa ti attira in lui.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di  sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" e io "prego", lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
> Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!


Non mi ricordo il resto, ma basandomi su sta roba, non ci trovo granche'...


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Scappare non serve.
> Abbiamo capito che tipo è, ma non riesci a staccartene.
> Prova a trovare il motivo.
> Prova a dire cosa ti attira in lui.


Un tempo ero affascinata dalla sua testa e sicuramente dal fatto che fosse un uomo di potere.
Lui sapeva molte cose e dopo aver fatto l'amore si chiaccherava e mi spiegava, io chiedevo lui mi spiegava.
Al tempo era una specie di punto di riferimento per me (ma solo nella mia testa, perchè poi, in realtà, se avevo un problema me lo risolvevo da sola).

Oggi per me lui è diventato una specie di "default esistenziale", un loop che si è incastrato nel mio cervello.
Ma si è incastrato lì :unhappy:


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Un tempo ero affascinata dalla sua testa e sicuramente dal fatto che fosse un uomo di potere.
> Lui sapeva molte cose e dopo aver fatto l'amore si chiaccherava e mi spiegava, io chiedevo lui mi spiegava.
> Al tempo era una specie di punto di riferimento per me (ma solo nella mia testa, perchè poi, in realtà, se avevo un problema me lo risolvevo da sola).
> 
> ...


Come una sinusite cronica?


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Come una sinusite cronica?


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

E se partecipassi a quei gruppi dove vanno quelli che hanno una dipendenza? tipo alcolisti anonimi?
non dipendo dall'alcol ma potrei sempre applicare gli insegnamenti per il mio problema specifico


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> E se partecipassi a quei gruppi dove vanno quelli che hanno una dipendenza? tipo alcolisti anonimi?
> non dipendo dall'alcol ma potrei sempre applicare gli insegnamenti per il mio problema specifico


Si', poi metti che te piace qualcuno (o piu' di uno) e sei punto e da capo...


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si', poi metti che te piace qualcuno (o piu' di uno) e sei punto e da capo...


se fosse così semplice non esiterei, e poi, almeno cambierei il mio target :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Leda (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" *e io "prego"*, lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
> Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!



Qualche parolina forte la uso per rispondere a te: sei una debole e ti meriti tutte le sue stronzate.
La fonte di questa ispirazione mi viene dal grassetto: non c'è proprio un cazzo di niente da rispondere, i contenuti non mi interessano nemmeno un po'.
A questo punto smetto anche di intervenire in questo 3d, tanto mi pare che tu voglia solo l'autorizzazione a continuare come stai facendo, non a proteggerti. Perfetto, da me non l'avrai, quindi chiudo.


----------



## nate (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> E se partecipassi a quei gruppi dove vanno quelli che hanno una dipendenza? tipo alcolisti anonimi?
> non dipendo dall'alcol ma potrei sempre applicare gli insegnamenti per il mio problema specifico


 leggi la mia discussione "She's like heroin to me


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Qualche parolina forte la uso per rispondere a te: sei una debole e ti meriti tutte le sue stronzate.
> La fonte di questa ispirazione mi viene dal grassetto: non c'è proprio un cazzo di niente da rispondere, i contenuti non mi interessano nemmeno un po'.
> A questo punto smetto anche di intervenire in questo 3d, tanto mi pare che tu voglia solo l'autorizzazione a continuare come stai facendo, non a proteggerti. Perfetto, da me non l'avrai, quindi chiudo.


Caspiterona, mica volevo farla arrabbiare così la Leda


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Pan*



Pan ha detto:


> Caspiterona, mica volevo farla arrabbiare così la Leda


Per me leda ha perfettamente ragione!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me leda ha perfettamente ragione!


Forse a livello generale...pero' io, ripeto, nell'ultimo messaggio/consiglio nun ce trovo un chez de esagerato...

normale amministrescion...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse a livello generale...pero' io, ripeto, nell'ultimo messaggio/consiglio nun ce trovo un chez de esagerato...
> 
> normale amministrescion...


A me sembra assurdo tutto.Questa si è sposata ha un figlio di due anni e sta ancora a messaggiarsi con un demente,e secondo me vorrebbe anche altro ma non ha il coraggio di dirselo,questi sono attacchi di"manico"!


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse a livello generale...pero' io, ripeto, nell'ultimo messaggio/consiglio nun ce trovo un chez de esagerato...
> 
> normale amministrescion...


Se una mi scrivesse che stare con mia moglie è come stare in galera piglierebbe un vaffa (solo perché non picchio
le donne)
Se ci mettesse di mezzo un figlio (che comunque non ho) arriverebbero anche i due schiaffi.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Pan,

le parole e il tono di Leda sono dure, si. 
ma non sbagliate ... rifletti. 

avevamo discusso sul fatto di bloccare messaggi, mail e telefonate. 
come risposta mi hai dato, che se lui voleva ti raggiungeva ugualmente. 

va benissimo, certo ... ma più vie di comunicazioni lasci aperte,
più facile e comodo è per lui, raggiungerti ... 
o sei abbastanza forte a non rispondere ... ma non lo sei, anzi, mi sembri
molto "inchinante" verso i suoi atteggiamenti, anche se resisti. 

fa chiarezza in te. rifletti bene ... 
e poi ... agisci ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Se una mi scrivesse che stare con mia moglie è come stare in galera piglierebbe un vaffa (solo perché non picchio
> le donne)
> Se ci mettesse di mezzo un figlio (che comunque non ho) arriverebbero anche i due schiaffi.


Se ce scopi o quasi co' sta persona un grado di confidenza e' incorporato...

per me poi, dire che vivi come na' monaca de clausura nun e' da farce na' tragedia greca...

pe' voi le persone so' equiparate a bambole gonfiabili o a vibratori...ma fateve na' pippa...(o equipollente)..


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se ce scopi o quasi co' sta persona un grado di confidenza e' incorporato...
> 
> per me poi, dire che vivi come na' monaca de clausura nun e' da farce na' tragedia greca...
> 
> pe' voi le persone so' equiparate a bambole gonfiabili o a vibratori...ma fateve na' pippa...(o equipollente)..


Mai scopato con nessuna che non fosse mia moglie (da quando stiamo insieme).
Premesso ciò, quello che non capisco, è come si possa accettare che qualcuno, CHIUNQUE SIA, si permetta
di offendere i propri familiari.

NB: e lei con questa persona non ha nessuna relazione!!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Mai scopato con nessuna che non fosse mia moglie (da quando stiamo insieme).
> Premesso ciò, quello che non capisco, è come si possa accettare che qualcuno, CHIUNQUE SIA, si permetta
> di offendere i propri familiari.
> 
> NB: e lei con questa persona non ha nessuna relazione!!!


ao' accetti le corna ma non una cazzata del genere?...

anche se non se lo scopa a questo, il grado di confidenza e' evidente avendole detto pure di peggio come ha riportato...

siete proprio fenomenali...


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2013)

ma da dove gli arriva un messaggio così?...cioè, come fa ad avere così tanti elementi per potersi esprimere su una parte della tua vita che non dovrebbe vedere neanche col lanternino?


se un mio amante, o ex, si permettesse di dire A sulla mia vita di coppia volerebbe fuori dai piedi alla velocità della luce. 

e volerebbe fuori come persona. e a mai più.
ci sono spazi che non devono neanche essere sfiorati...con quella modalità poi..:bleah:


..e sarò malfidente, ma non ci leggo neanche un interesse verso di te, verso la tua vita...leggo solo un tentativo di manipolazione per interesse personali...sono malfidente, lo so.

ma perchè glielo permetti? ti fa piacere? perchè sostieni questo gioco?


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' accetti le corna ma non una cazzata del genere?...
> 
> anche se non se lo scopa a questo, il grado di confidenza e' evidente avendole detto pure di peggio come ha riportato...
> 
> siete proprio fenomenali...


ma.... veramente io non accetto proprio una ceppa. 
E' che all' inizio del thread diceva che l' unica cosa che la faceva reagire era il figlio.
Ma nei fatti non è così.
Poi per la confidenza, se scoprissi che mia moglie accetta da qualcuno che le 
parli di me così.... (vedere avatar)


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> ma.... veramente io non accetto proprio una ceppa.
> E' che all' inizio del thread diceva che l' unica cosa che la faceva reagire era il figlio.
> Ma nei fatti non è così.
> Poi per la confidenza, se scoprissi che mia moglie accetta da qualcuno che le
> parli di me così.... (vedere avatar)


E' quel se che te......vabbe', ce, frega...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma da dove gli arriva un messaggio così?...cioè, come fa ad avere così tanti elementi per potersi esprimere su una parte della tua vita che non dovrebbe vedere neanche col lanternino?
> 
> 
> se un mio amante, o ex, si permettesse di dire A sulla mia vita di coppia volerebbe fuori dai piedi alla velocità della luce.
> ...


acchiappa a quest'altra....

avesse detto che tuo fijo je pare un mongoloide capirei...ma dire de cerca' de fa' na' vita "sociale" anche col pupo, cosa c'e' di offensivo?...maro'..continuate a fa' gli asociali allora...


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> acchiappa a quest'altra....
> 
> avesse detto che tuo fijo je pare un mongoloide capirei...ma dire de cerca' de fa' na' vita "sociale" anche col pupo, cosa c'e' di offensivo?...maro'..continuate a fa' gli asociali allora...



ma cosa ti fa strano?

ho un amante, o l'ho avuto...per farci cosa?

...raccontargli i fatti miei che non lo riguardano? 

effettivamente..non l'avevo mai vista sotto questo punto di vista..quasi un confessore

può star tranquilla Pan...ci sarà lui, baldo principe dalla dorata armatura a liberarla dalla galere che è la sua vita

sarò quadra di sicuro io...e anche asociale sì...

fra l'altro, disinteressato eh...un altruista...eccerto che vuole che lei si faccia una vita sociale, vuol socializzare lui

(fra l'altro, Pan lo descrive come un qualcuno di ingombrante nella sua vita, di cui non ha mai parlato al compagno e chiede confronti su come allontanarsi da lui...e poi lo fa entrare nella sua vita più intima...boh...non capisco..mi sembra perlomeno dissonante)


----------



## tesla (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!


si va beh, ma allora te le cerchi.
la risposta corretta è:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di  sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" e io "prego", lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
> Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!




permettimi ancora:
ma perchè gli dai retta?
Perchè non blocchi il suo numero?
Perchè non lo mandi a quel paese ?
perchè esiste per te ?


----------



## tesla (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> permettimi ancora:
> ma perchè gli dai retta?
> Perchè non blocchi il suo numero?
> Perchè non lo mandi a quel paese ?
> perchè esiste per te ?



perchè è un giochetto pruriginoso che la fa sentire desiderata, una donna stupenda, dilaniata fra l'amore del focolare e un bel tenebroso che si getterebbe ignudo nell'ade per conquistarla.


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè è un giochetto pruriginoso che la fa sentire desiderata, una donna stupenda, dilaniata fra l'amore del focolare e un bel tenebroso che si getterebbe ignudo nell'ade per conquistarla.


Capirei se fosse Antonio Banderas che la corteggia con una rosa in bocca ballando un tango, ma questo 
ha la classe di un camionista ungherese ubriaco che si gratta il pacco con una birra in mano!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè è un giochetto pruriginoso che la fa sentire desiderata, una donna stupenda, dilaniata fra l'amore del focolare e un bel *tenebroso che si getterebbe ignudo nell'ade per conquistarla*.



Non mi pare...
dopo tutti questi anni a me verrebbe da pensare
che questo non trova nessuno per sfogare il suo pistolino
e quindi riparte alla carica ...
poi con la scusa che la moglie ha scoperto tutto sparisce
il che forse, pensandoci bene, non é neanche un male per dare un freno 
a sogni magici inseguendo un gol


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma cosa ti fa strano?
> 
> ho un amante, o l'ho avuto...per farci cosa?
> 
> ...


me sembra de sta all'Asilo Mariuccia...

Mamma Ciccio me tocca....Ciccio toccame....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e' chiaro che n'infornatina al pan je la vole da' visto che pan, per giunta, sta ad aspetta' a peter....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Capirei se fosse Antonio Banderas che la corteggia con una rosa in bocca ballando un tango, ma questo
> ha la classe di un camionista ungherese ubriaco che si gratta il pacco con una birra in mano!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi pare...
> dopo tutti questi anni a me verrebbe da pensare
> che questo non trova nessuno per sfogare il suo pistolino
> e quindi riparte alla carica ...
> ...



Boh, io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita, ha sempre detto di avere rapporti molto frequenti con la moglie e dice anche che ci sono donne che gli ronzano intorno, ma non dimentica mai di farsi vivo con me.
Non lo so e francamente non lo voglio sapere.
Anzi, la strigliata di Leda mi ha fatto rimanere molto male ma almeno mi ha dato una scrollata (grazie Leda!).
Ringrazio tanto anche Sienne, con la sua pacata ragionevolezza e gentilezza mi ha fatto riflettere.

Ho fatto quello che potevo (messo in posta indesiderata il suo indirizzo, eliminato numero dal cell, etc.) , ho azionato i filtri. Ma soprattutto ho messo il filtro al cervello. 
Si farà sentire in qualche modo, questo lo so, ma quando accadrà verrò subito a leggere questi post. Mi passerà immediatamente ogni tentazione.

Ho come l'impressione di aver già perso abbastanza tempo dietro questa storia. 

Però, posso rimanere qua con voi lo stesso?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Boh, io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita, ha sempre detto di avere rapporti molto frequenti con la moglie e dice anche che ci sono donne che gli ronzano intorno, ma non dimentica mai di farsi vivo con me.
> Non lo so e francamente non lo voglio sapere.
> Anzi, la strigliata di Leda mi ha fatto rimanere molto male ma almeno mi ha dato una scrollata (grazie Leda!).
> Ringrazio tanto anche Sienne, con la sua pacata ragionevolezza e gentilezza mi ha fatto riflettere.
> ...


Ciao cara,

ma certo!

bello! ... bello! ... rompere questo cerchio! 
perfetto! è il primo grande passo! 

un abbraccio! ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Boh, io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita, ha sempre detto di avere rapporti molto frequenti con la moglie e dice anche che ci sono donne che gli ronzano intorno, ma non dimentica mai di farsi vivo con me.
> Non lo so e francamente non lo voglio sapere.
> Anzi, la strigliata di Leda mi ha fatto rimanere molto male ma almeno mi ha dato una scrollata (grazie Leda!).
> Ringrazio tanto anche Sienne, con la sua pacata ragionevolezza e gentilezza mi ha fatto riflettere.
> ...


se nun ce fai come peter, stalking, perche' no?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Boh, io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita, ha sempre detto di avere rapporti molto frequenti con la moglie e dice anche che ci sono donne che gli ronzano intorno, ma non dimentica mai di farsi vivo con me.
> Non lo so e francamente non lo voglio sapere.
> Anzi, la strigliata di Leda mi ha fatto rimanere molto male ma almeno mi ha dato una scrollata (grazie Leda!).
> Ringrazio tanto anche Sienne, con la sua pacata ragionevolezza e gentilezza mi ha fatto riflettere.
> ...


Manca la cosa più importante!!!
Dirglielo subito dopo una ginocchiata nelle palle!
Non è cattiveria, è che il dolore accelera l' apprendimento


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> ma certo!
> 
> ...


ao', ma chede' tutta sta eccitazzzione?...che t'e' capitato che nun sapemo?..dicci dicci..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao', ma chede' tutta sta eccitazzzione?...che t'e' capitato che nun sapemo?..dicci dicci..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ciao

cosa vuoi? ... non eri tu, che mi hai detto, 
che avevo troppa confidenza? ... 

e mo arrivi e vuoi sapere? 

sienne


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra assurdo tutto.Questa si è sposata ha un figlio di due anni e sta ancora a messaggiarsi con un demente,e secondo me vorrebbe anche altro ma non ha il coraggio di dirselo,questi sono attacchi di"manico"!


Lui ci prova. Lei e' tentata. Io la capisco. Fossi in lei ci andrei almeno a bere un caffe'.

Anni fa casualmente ho incontrato un mio 'amico' che non vedevo da una vita. Ero in un parco con mio marito e le bambine ma liberi di parlare da soli. Lui poco dopi mi ha chiesto se potevamo rivrdercu. A me non ha fatto nessun effetto
. Eppure  anni prima era ststa una bellissima storia.

Io non credo alle riedizioni.     

A meno che il distacco sia dovuto a drammi insuperabili.


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se nun ce fai come peter, stalking, perche' no?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



eddai, tanto ormai lo sapete anche voi che non esco mai 

e così magari mi tenete un po' sotto osservazione :unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui ci prova. Lei e' tentata. Io la capisco. Fossi in lei ci andrei almeno a bere un caffe'.
> 
> Anni fa casualmente ho incontrato un mio 'amico' che non vedevo da una vita. Ero in un parco con mio marito e le bambine ma liberi di parlare da soli. Lui poco dopi mi ha chiesto se potevamo rivrdercu. A me non ha fatto nessun effetto
> . Eppure  anni prima era ststa una bellissima storia.
> ...


Non è una riedizione, i contatti non si sono mai veramente interrotti e lei è perlomeno "sensibile" al "fascino"
dell' omuncolo on questione.


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui ci prova. Lei e' tentata. Io la capisco. Fossi in lei ci andrei almeno a bere un caffe'.
> 
> Anni fa casualmente ho incontrato un mio 'amico' che non vedevo da una vita. Ero in un parco con mio marito e le bambine ma liberi di parlare da soli. Lui poco dopi mi ha chiesto se potevamo rivrdercu. A me non ha fatto nessun effetto
> . Eppure anni prima era ststa una bellissima storia.
> ...


Quella è una soddisfazione che mi sono presa già nel 2008. Capirai che soddisfazione! 
Credetemi, vi ho scritto perchè ho avuto un momento di "defaians" e forse avevo bisogno di qualche calcio nel ...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Boh, io sta cosa non l'ho mai capita, ha sempre detto di avere rapporti molto frequenti con la moglie e dice anche che ci sono donne che gli ronzano intorno, ma non dimentica mai di farsi vivo con me.
> Non lo so e francamente non lo voglio sapere.
> Anzi, la strigliata di Leda mi ha fatto rimanere molto male ma almeno mi ha dato una scrollata (grazie Leda!).
> Ringrazio tanto anche Sienne, con la sua pacata ragionevolezza e gentilezza mi ha fatto riflettere.
> ...



Perché no!


----------



## Pan (3 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non è una riedizione, i contatti non si sono mai veramente interrotti e lei è perlomeno "sensibile" al "fascino"
> dell' omuncolo on questione.


Sì, ma i contatti non erano giornalieri eh!
Ci sono stati anche buchi di mesi e mesi.
Forse in questo periodo io sono stata più permeabile e permissiva che in passato, forse l'ho fatto perchè in realtà mi sento piuttosto tranquilla. Sicuramente lui sa quali corde andare a toccare.

Per fortuna però, tengo ben presente tutti i motivi per cui lo devo ignorare. Sì, avevo bisogno di un ripasso.


Che, nessuno qua dentro ogni tanto si sente fragile?


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Sì, ma i contatti non erano giornalieri eh!
> Ci sono stati anche buchi di mesi e mesi.
> Forse in questo periodo io sono stata più permeabile e permissiva che in passato, forse l'ho fatto perchè in realtà mi sento piuttosto tranquilla. Sicuramente lui sa quali corde andare a toccare.
> 
> ...



Io.


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Quella è una soddisfazione che mi sono presa già nel 2008. Capirai che soddisfazione!
> Credetemi, vi ho scritto perchè ho avuto un momento di "defaians" e forse avevo bisogno di qualche calcio nel ...


Pero' nel 2008 i ricordi erano freschi. Dopo cinque anni al 99% ti potrebbe deludere. Se poi lo immagini in casa sua, in accappatoio che russa davanti alla tv e brontola per scemenze con l'ignara moglie rivaluti la tua vita  lontana da lui.

Se proprio non sei soddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale lascia il tuo compagno e vivi.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa vuoi? ... non eri tu, che mi hai detto,
> che avevo troppa confidenza? ...
> ...


Vabbe', tanto te scappera' de dirlo istess'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> eddai, tanto ormai lo sapete anche voi che non esco mai
> 
> e così magari mi tenete un po' sotto osservazione :unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl:


ho detto de si'...non insistere....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pero' nel 2008 i ricordi erano freschi. Dopo cinque anni al 99% ti potrebbe deludere. Se poi lo immagini in casa sua, in accappatoio che russa davanti alla tv e brontola per scemenze con l'ignara moglie rivaluti la tua vita  lontana da lui.
> 
> Se proprio non sei soddisfatta della tua vita sentimentale lascia il tuo compagno e vivi.


Per me nun occorre che se immagina proprio un chez....basta che va in salotto suo e se guarda la scena....
e la sapra' pure gia' a memoria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe', tanto te scappera' de dirlo istess'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ciao 

semplice, no?
l'avevo scritto all'inizio, conosco alcune. 
con una siamo stati più di un anno ... 
può essere veramente una dannazione.
ma stava messa molto male ... 
alla fine, è andata bene ...

ora ci incontriamo a metà strada,
lei è di Berlino ... una bella persona. 

"sono sensibile, il calcio è stato durino, 
poi mi ci metto pure io ... ecco".

sienne


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me nun occorre che se immagina proprio un chez....basta che va in salotto suo e se guarda la scena....
> e la sapra' pure gia' a memoria...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'altro e' piu' vecchio. Si cambia.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'altro e' piu' vecchio. Si cambia.


cioe' la scena dello stare a russare sul divano davanti alla tivvvvu' anziche fare altro, a che eta' la davi?...:mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' la scena dello stare a russare sul divano davanti alla tivvvvu' anziche fare altro, a che eta' la davi?...:mrgreen:





Dopo i 55 anni. Mentre le donne hanno le molle. Appena si siedono rammentano che hanno qualcosa da fare. Piuttosto che niente telefonate alle amiche. Confidenze con le figlie.


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di  sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" e io "prego", lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
> Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!


Spero che quello che ha scritto della tua famiglia sia un ottimo stimolo per ignorarlo per sempre!

Io ho un difetto grave, se qualcuno mi scrive, devo avere sempre l'ultima parola, ma uno così... l'avrei subissato di insulti e ricatti!

Come cavolo si permette?

Lo devi proprio cancellare... se proprio devi farti un amante, trova un uomo che ti rispetta!


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> eddai, tanto ormai lo sapete anche voi che non esco mai
> 
> e così magari mi tenete un po' sotto osservazione :unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl:


certo che puoi restare,anzi devi.

se vuoi,puoi cominciare col dire la tua sul nostro eroe dell'anno....Bender


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> In certi momenti penso che la sola cosa "speciale" e "magica" che mi ha legata a lui è stato il dolore; quello che nessun altro ha potuto darmi, finora, è stato il dolore : lucido, sordo, affilato, chirurgico.


porca miseria. Vado avanti  a leggere, dannatamente appassionante, 'sto 3d.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca miseria. Vado avanti a leggere, dannatamente appassionante, 'sto 3d.



sbri, m'hai incuriosito con questo tuo dire: visto che hai letto, fammi un sunto: Anticipatamente GRAZIE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Io la volevo chiamare, ma non dopo 5 anni, era molto prima.
> Sono passati molti anni e non ricordo tutto perfettamente, oltre al fatto che forse con la terapia ma molte cose le ho rimosse.
> 
> Se una mi telefonasse, inizierei prendendo per le orecchie il mio lui. Di questo sono più che certa perchè *qualcosa di simile è successo nella mia attuale relazione* e , a scanso di equivoci, dico subito che non sono stata io a mettere in discussione la nostra coppia.


ahia: quanto tempo fa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sbri, m'hai incuriosito con questo tuo dire: visto che hai letto, fammi un sunto: Anticipatamente GRAZIE.


uff, mi spezzi il pathos.
Solo perchè sei tu:
lei da giovIne è stata amante per anni di un uomo sposato con 3 figluoli a carico.
Un bel dì lui tronca, adducendo che la moglie l'ha tanato.
Ma poi per un tot di anni, fino ai giorni nostri, fa il giochino del gatto con il topo.
A lui deve essere cresciuta l'autostima di un paio di chili.
Lei invece di 'sta tortura ne soffre.


Però ti consiglio veramente di leggere tutto perchè la storia ha diverse sfaccettature.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ho letto te e nessun altro dei commenti.
> sarò concisa e sintetica.
> 
> cresci.
> ...


bella domanda.
Poco buonsenso e troppo tempo usato per farsi trip mentali su tutto ciò che non abbiamo avuto e che non è stato.
Pan non ce l'ho con te in particolare, mi ci metto pure io, non è che me ne tiro fuori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lolapal per il benvenuto.
> Esatto, era un predatore. Mi pare azzeccato l'accostamento.
> Mi permetto solo di dissentire sul fatto che sta cercando quello che non può più avere, perchè a me risulta che lui abbia un paio di donne -anche giovani- che gli ronzano in giro. Dice però che lui, dopo la nostra storia, non vuole più complicazioni e resta "fedele" alla moglie. E allora perchè con me farebbe sesso ancora? Bah! Meglio, molto meglio i consigli pragmatici!


sai che ti dico? Se ne dicono di cose, nella vita... A volte perchè si crede a ciò che si sta dicendo, a volte perchè quello che si dice è più funzionale a ciò che si vuole.
Le parole non costano nulla... anche se a me insegnarono che la parola è come la moneta: una volta spesa... è spesa.
Ma non per tutti è così.
Credo che il predatore, nella fattispecie, abbia dovuto scialacquarne tante, di parole, per ovvie ragioni.
Per questo motivo... conviene attenersi ai fatti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ieri sera, Manzetto, mi ha mandato un paio di sms, in uno in particolare dicendomi "posso dare un consiglio?" e io "prego", lui ribatte "mi pare che tu e il tuo uomo siate sempre con il bimbo e non usciate mai, in questo modo la maternità è una galera" . Insomma, il concetto era questo.
> Io, con un bimbo di due anni, di sera ho questa "usanza" di rimanere a casa con la mia famiglia, ora chiedo, mi consigliate qualche parolina bella forte per rispondere ?
> E poi, come si permette di venire a dare consigli? Io non mi sono mai permessa di questionare su come si comporta con sua moglie e con i suoi figli!!!!


mandalo a .... ehm, consigliagli vivamente di visitare al più presto un cacatoio.
Se fosse una donna pregna avrebbe la precedenza, come ben sappiamo qui, ma sicuramente prima o poi uno libero lo trova: che ci resti.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca miseria. Vado avanti  a leggere, dannatamente appassionante, 'sto 3d.




si però è stato tutto risolto ...
ti racconto il finale


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Capirei se fosse* Antonio Banderas *che la corteggia con una rosa in bocca ballando un tango, ma questo
> ha la classe di un camionista ungherese ubriaco che si gratta il pacco con una birra in mano!


Convive con una gallina. E questo è nulla. Le parla e le chiede consigli, tenta di farle scoprire dei trucchi di prestidigitazione.
La povera bestia si è rifugiata sul tetto: l'ha seguita pure lì.
A uno stalker di galline io preferisco il camionista ubriaco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si però è stato tutto risolto ...
> ti racconto il finale


eheh, ho letto. Bel 3d però.


----------



## nate (4 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Quella è una soddisfazione che mi sono presa già nel 2008. Capirai che soddisfazione!
> Credetemi, vi ho scritto perchè ho avuto un momento di "defaians" e forse avevo bisogno di qualche calcio nel ...


l'hai scritto apposta così Dèfaillance ??


----------



## tesla (4 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> l'hai scritto apposta così Dèfaillance ??


je pens de si


----------



## Pan (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porca miseria. Vado avanti  a leggere, dannatamente appassionante, 'sto 3d.



Già LEda mi ha potentemente cazziato, ora non mi prendere per il "bip" anche tu :unhappy:


----------



## Pan (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahia: quanto tempo fa?


Me ne sono accorta nel febbraio 2011, quando ero circa a 20 settimane di gravidanza. Le mail risalivano al 2010. Quelle che avevo trovato.


----------



## Pan (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che ti dico? Se ne dicono di cose, nella vita... A volte perchè si crede a ciò che si sta dicendo, a volte perchè quello che si dice è più funzionale a ciò che si vuole.
> Le parole non costano nulla... anche se a me insegnarono che la parola è come la moneta: una volta spesa... è spesa.
> Ma non per tutti è così.
> Credo che il predatore, nella fattispecie, abbia dovuto scialacquarne tante, di parole, per ovvie ragioni.
> Per questo motivo... conviene attenersi ai fatti.


Il predatore in questione poi sulla comunicazione ci campa e parecchio bene (è giornalista) quindi non solo gli risulta naturale scialacquarne, ma lo sa fare anche molto bene. È così che mi ha infinocchiato


----------



## Pan (4 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> l'hai scritto apposta così Dèfaillance ??


Mi pareva evidente, Nate (vedi virgolettato)


----------



## Pan (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mandalo a .... ehm, consigliagli vivamente di visitare al più presto un cacatoio.
> Se fosse una donna pregna avrebbe la precedenza, come ben sappiamo qui, ma sicuramente prima o poi uno libero lo trova: che ci resti.


Dopo quell'sms sono evaporata.
non gli ho più risposto, più sentito.


----------



## Pan (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che puoi restare,anzi devi.
> 
> se vuoi,puoi cominciare col dire la tua sul nostro eroe dell'anno....Bender



Sto leggendo ora la discussione, per ora ho capito che fa il lavapiatti


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

vai avanti,il meglio deve ancora arrivare.....


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Sto leggendo ora la discussione, per ora ho capito che fa il lavapiatti


 Per me è un fake sta storia del torrente non mi convince. Gli ho dato appuntamento  genova dato che abito piuttosto vicino


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Mi pareva evidente, Nate (vedi virgolettato)


 Ne ero sicuro ma ti ho voluto chiedere sei troppo intelligentee affascinante per cadere in un errore così grossolano


----------



## Pan (5 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Per me è un fake sta storia del torrente non mi convince. Gli ho dato appuntamento  genova dato che abito piuttosto vicino



O è un troll, oppure un caso umano. Non so per quale opzione propendere. :unhappy:


----------



## Pan (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vai avanti,il meglio deve ancora arrivare.....



Ieri notte ho letto -non tutto ma molto-e su un post di Oscuro (quello che menziona la nonna di Peter e la sua macchina da cucire) mi sono letteralmente piegata in due. Stavo per svegliare mio figlio dalle risate.


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> O è un troll, oppure un caso umano. Non so per quale opzione propendere. :unhappy:


 Visto che vive in Liguria e io li ci ho abitato per diversi anni è possibile che sia un caso umano. Ne ho conosciuti parecchi,poi con l'età della ragione sono fuggito


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Visto che vive in Liguria e io li ci ho abitato per diversi anni è possibile che sia un caso umano. Ne ho conosciuti parecchi,poi con l'età della ragione sono fuggito


 il mio avatar è il mio petto  compreso di tatuaggio


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> il mio avatar è il mio petto  compreso di tatuaggio


..cazzarola!
bello, fresco, fresco...sei ancora tutto rosso.

un cuore nel petto trafitto da spade
...devi aver sofferto parecchio,
 per marchiarti in questo modo.


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..cazzarola!
> bello, fresco, fresco...sei ancora tutto rosso.
> 
> un cuore nel petto trafitto da spade
> ...


 la foto l'ho fatta appena tatuato,adesso sono gia 3 settimane che ce l'ho,si ho sofferto tantissimo


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui vuole sparare gli ultimi colpi del suo cannoncino miserabile, lascia perdere, fallo crepare come un vecchio segaiolo che non ha capito quanto dolore ha creato (alla moglie e a te).
E se vuoi stare serena per la tua famiglia, digli di non contattarti più e se il tuo telefono ha la black list usala, come con la mail, vivrai molto ma molto meglio, il passato è passato, lascialo li dietro.

Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui vuole sparare gli ultimi colpi del suo cannoncino miserabile, lascia perdere, fallo crepare come un vecchio segaiolo che non ha capito quanto dolore ha creato (alla moglie e a te).
> E se vuoi stare serena per la tua famiglia, digli di non contattarti più e se il tuo telefono ha la black list usala, come con la mail, vivrai molto ma molto meglio, il passato è passato, lascialo li dietro.
> 
> Ciao


Ciao Daniele bentornato


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui vuole sparare gli ultimi colpi del suo cannoncino miserabile, lascia perdere, fallo crepare come un vecchio segaiolo che non ha capito quanto dolore ha creato (alla moglie e a te).
> E se vuoi stare serena per la tua famiglia, digli di non contattarti più e se il tuo telefono ha la black list usala, come con la mail, vivrai molto ma molto meglio, il passato è passato, lascialo li dietro.
> 
> Ciao


Grazie Daniele, 
io non lo so in verità che cosa voglia, visto che a suo dire le donne non gli mancano, sua moglie è una donna super-iper-fantastica e la sua vita è ricca di incontri interessanti e viaggi e cose da fare e bla bla bla.
Sono certa che non abbia capito il dolore che ha provocato, però come dici tu, è bene lasciarlo nel suo dorato brodo.
Io lo sto ignorando (anche se non è sempre facile, posso dirlo questo?) e ho adottato tutte le misure necessarie, non ultima quella di essermi resa sgradevole e scontrosa l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti.
Forse per un po' desisterà.


----------



## Ecate (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele,
> io non lo so in verità che cosa voglia, visto che a suo dire le donne non gli mancano, sua moglie è una donna super-iper-fantastica e la sua vita è ricca di incontri interessanti e viaggi e cose da fare e bla bla bla.
> Sono certa che non abbia capito il dolore che ha provocato, però come dici tu, è bene lasciarlo nel suo dorato brodo.


La cosa più importante è che tu riesca a non interessarti al suo aureo (?) brodino e a capire che è assolutamente irrilevante qualsiasi cosa lui possa ora volere/pensare/provare/capire


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Daniele,
> io non lo so in verità che cosa voglia, visto che a *suo dire le donne non gli mancano, sua moglie è una donna super-iper-fantastica e la sua vita è ricca di incontri interessanti e viaggi e cose da fare e bla bla bla.
> *Sono certa che non abbia capito il dolore che ha provocato, però come dici tu, è bene lasciarlo nel suo dorato brodo.
> Io lo sto ignorando (anche se non è sempre facile, posso dirlo questo?) e ho adottato tutte le misure necessarie, non ultima quella di essermi resa sgradevole e scontrosa l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti.
> Forse per un po' desisterà.


Ma che è davvero il Micione?


P.S: Daniele vaffanculo tu e la Cina.


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che è davvero il Micione?
> 
> 
> P.S: Daniele vaffanculo tu e la Cina.


Chi è il micione? 
Oddio


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Chi è il micione?
> Oddio


ce l'ha con Lothar......tu 6 mica romagnola?


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ce l'ha con Lothar......tu 6 mica romagnola?


io emiliana e l'altro però l'è lumbard che vive in veneto
e no, non è lothar

ciao perplesso


----------



## Nordica (9 Ottobre 2013)

[SUP]cambia numero di telefono. io feci così con il mio ex. diventerai sempre più attraente per lui, più gli dirai di no. e un uomo cha va in caccia. finché ti arrendi, lui non molla. digli che se non ti lascia stare tu lo dirai alla sua moglie. minaccialo. se non sei tu che provi piacere nel essere cercata e desiderata. non rovinare il tuo 'oggi' per un fallimento di 'ieri'! se ci caschi dopo non tornerà più l'armonia di coppia che trovi oggi. ti sentirai sporca e pian piano andra tutto in frantumi.

salva te e la tua nuova famiglia![/SUP]


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> [SUP]cambia numero di telefono. io feci così con il mio ex. diventerai sempre più attraente per lui, più gli dirai di no. e un uomo cha va in caccia. finché ti arrendi, lui non molla. digli che se non ti lascia stare tu lo dirai alla sua moglie. minaccialo. se non sei tu che provi piacere nel essere cercata e desiderata. non rovinare il tuo 'oggi' per un fallimento di 'ieri'! se ci caschi dopo non tornerà più l'armonia di coppia che trovi oggi. ti sentirai sporca e pian piano andra tutto in frantumi.
> 
> salva te e la tua nuova famiglia![/SUP]



Grazie Nordica, ho già preso le contromisure.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> io emiliana e l'altro però l'è lumbard che vive in veneto
> *e no, non è lothar
> *
> ciao perplesso


Massì scherzavo. Il Micione comunque spacca, ad ogni buon conto.


----------



## Nordica (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Nordica, ho già preso le contromisure.


scusa se arrivo un po in ritardo. fa piacere sentirsi desiderati. e sicuramente sei desiderata da lui. ricorda che se ti amava allora visto che già la moglie ha saputo (se e vero?) poteva anche mettersi con te ai tempi. invece a lui interessano solo storie facili come passatempo.


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Sì, ma i contatti non erano giornalieri eh!
> Ci sono stati anche buchi di mesi e mesi.
> Forse in questo periodo io sono stata più permeabile e permissiva che in passato, forse l'ho fatto perchè in realtà mi sento piuttosto tranquilla. Sicuramente lui sa quali corde andare a toccare.
> 
> ...


Non lo dire a me...
Comunque, questo è il posto giusto per il calci, che fanno male, sì, ma anche bene... 

Dal mio piccolo ti dico questo: l'indifferenza è l'arma migliore per disarmare il tuo Manzetto, che gode anche solo al fatto che ogni sua parola ti fa pensare e ti destabilizza. E' probabile che il suo obiettivo finale sia pure riportarti a letto, ma la sua priorità è quella di contare qualcosa nella tua vita, di essere "presente" in qualche modo e continuare a far parte di te. Criticare il vostro modo di essere genitori è un colpo basso, perché i neo genitori sono sempre un po' vulnerabili.
L'indifferenza potrebbe essere il tuo colpo basso e definitivo per liberarti di lui, prima di tutto nella tua testa...


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non lo dire a me...
> Comunque, questo è il posto giusto per il calci, che fanno male, sì, ma anche bene...
> 
> Dal mio piccolo ti dico questo: l'indifferenza è l'arma migliore per disarmare il tuo Manzetto, che gode anche solo al fatto che ogni sua parola ti fa pensare e ti destabilizza. E' probabile che il suo obiettivo finale sia pure riportarti a letto, ma la sua priorità è quella di contare qualcosa nella tua vita, di essere "presente" in qualche modo e continuare a far parte di te. Criticare il vostro modo di essere genitori è un colpo basso, perché i neo genitori sono sempre un po' vulnerabili.
> L'indifferenza potrebbe essere il tuo colpo basso e definitivo per liberarti di lui, prima di tutto nella tua testa...



Grazie Lola, un po' di comprensione mi fa bene, veramente. 
Ho ricevuto parecchie mazzate per questo post, ma va benissimo, avevo proprio bisogno di una scossa nel momento in cui mi sentivo particolarmente fragile e fossilizzata. 
Non ti nego che ancora ogni tanto mi sto a domandare per quale stra cavolo di motivo abbia bisogno di far parte della mia vita una persona che dice da anni di avere tutto (e io penso anche che sia veramente così: ha case al mare e in montagna in località rinomate, viaggia in continuazione, fa un lavoro interessante e stimolante e che gli dà molto potere, è più che economicamente agiato, figli bravi e intelligenti, spasimanti varie), ma questo probabilmente non lo saprò mai.
Il colpo basso non gliel'ho fatto passare proprio perchè l'ho avvertito anche io come una cattiveria gratuita, detta da uno che vuole mettere in difficoltà una giovane (passamelo!) madre alle prese con le sue già molto ben presenti ansie da prestazione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Scusate, questo più che altro è uno sfogo, perché non è che ci sia molto da dire o consigliare probabilmente, ma se posso vi chiedo, come se ne esce? Come si fa uscire dal proprio cervello una persona?


Se la cosa ti tenta e in qualche modo la desideri, perchè negartela?




Pan ha detto:


> Che ormai, inizio ad avere un’età J


Appunto. Divertiti e perditi ancora in quel mare di sesso e amore.


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se la cosa ti tenta e in qualche modo la desideri, perchè negartela?
> 
> Perchè è passato il tempo in cui si potevano mangiare anche le fragole ahahha
> no, amo troppo quello che ho per metterlo a repentaglio e penso che un "ritorno" sarebbe oltremodo deludente, io non sono più la 27enne che pende dalle sue labbra e sono passati fiumi di sofferenza vera, fisica, sulla mia pelle quando ho elaborato il distacco da lui. Sarei una pazza solo a considerare l'eventualità.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> PresidentlLBJ ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se la cosa ti tenta e in qualche modo la desideri, perchè negartela?
> ...


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > In poche parole e semplicemente, perchè hai un cervello..! E siamo al punto di partenza.
> ...


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lola, un po' di comprensione mi fa bene, veramente.
> Ho ricevuto parecchie mazzate per questo post, ma va benissimo, avevo proprio bisogno di una scossa nel momento in cui mi sentivo particolarmente fragile e fossilizzata.
> Non ti nego che ancora ogni tanto mi sto a domandare per quale stra cavolo di motivo abbia bisogno di far parte della mia vita una persona che dice da anni di avere tutto (e io penso anche che sia veramente così: ha case al mare e in montagna in località rinomate, viaggia in continuazione, fa un lavoro interessante e stimolante e che gli dà molto potere, è più che economicamente agiato, figli bravi e intelligenti, spasimanti varie), ma questo probabilmente non lo saprò mai.
> Il colpo basso non gliel'ho fatto passare proprio perchè l'ho avvertito anche io come una cattiveria gratuita, detta da uno che vuole mettere in difficoltà una giovane (passamelo!) madre alle prese con le sue già molto ben presenti ansie da prestazione.


l'avidità è uno dei miei peccati preferiti,direbbe il diavolo......lui ti vorrebbe per il mero gusto della conquista,mica per altro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Perchè è passato il tempo in cui si potevano mangiare anche le fragole ahahha
> no, amo troppo quello che ho per metterlo a repentaglio e penso che un "ritorno" sarebbe oltremodo deludente, io non sono più la 27enne che pende dalle sue labbra e sono passati fiumi di sofferenza vera, fisica, sulla mia pelle quando ho elaborato il distacco da lui. Sarei una pazza solo a considerare l'eventualità.
> 
> Ammetto che mi tenta, l'idea teorica di prendere un caffè con lui, ma so che questa mia apertura la sfrutterebbe subito a suo vantaggio in qualche modo che forse io in questo momento non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare e quindi, per ora, lascio e sto in silenzio.



premetto che devo leggere ancora una parte del tuo 3d, ma mi sembra di aver inquadrato un pò la situazione

con i dovuti distinguo: ci sono passata anch'io
scrivi che non sei più la ventisettenne che pendeva dalle sue labbra: devi convincertene tu per prima, e non pensarlo perchè di anni ne hai qualcuno in più e ti trovi in un'altra situazione di vita
in realtà, quando parli di lui, sembri regredire a quella ventisettenne (ammesso che si possa parlare di regressione, perchè nessuno, a parte la presenza di un figlio piccolo, ti obbliga a non perderti di nuovo come dice bene president)

hai più paura di quella ventisettenne che del modo in cui lui potrebbe tornare a manipolarti: perchè era lei che lo permetteva.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Già Ultimo...però almeno avere un cervello (e una coscienza) è qualcosa, no? :unhappy:
> ...


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'avidità è uno dei miei peccati preferiti,direbbe il diavolo......lui ti vorrebbe per il mero gusto della conquista,mica per altro


mi ha già ABBONDANTEMENTE avuta, che altro vuole di me? 
anche l'anima, prima che lo dica tu.


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che devo leggere ancora una parte del tuo 3d, ma mi sembra di aver inquadrato un pò la situazione
> 
> con i dovuti distinguo: ci sono passata anch'io
> scrivi che non sei più la ventisettenne che pendeva dalle sue labbra: devi convincertene tu per prima, e non pensarlo perchè di anni ne hai qualcuno in più e ti trovi in un'altra situazione di vita
> ...



la 27enne aveva poco da perdere, ora ho tutto da perdere
e poi, scusate lo sto dicendo a me, QUESTA STORIA DEVE FINIRE!


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lola, un po' di comprensione mi fa bene, veramente.
> Ho ricevuto parecchie mazzate per questo post, ma va benissimo, avevo proprio bisogno di una scossa nel momento in cui mi sentivo particolarmente fragile e fossilizzata.
> *Non ti nego che ancora ogni tanto mi sto a domandare per quale stra cavolo di motivo abbia bisogno di far parte della mia vita una persona che dice da anni di avere tutto (e io penso anche che sia veramente così: ha case al mare e in montagna in località rinomate, viaggia in continuazione, fa un lavoro interessante e stimolante e che gli dà molto potere, è più che economicamente agiato, figli bravi e intelligenti, spasimanti varie), ma questo probabilmente non lo saprò mai.*
> Il colpo basso non gliel'ho fatto passare proprio perchè l'ho avvertito anche io come una cattiveria gratuita, detta da uno che vuole mettere in difficoltà una giovane (passamelo!) madre alle prese con le sue già molto ben presenti ansie da prestazione.


Chi entra qui e pone il suo problema è consapevole che prenderà mazzate e di averne bisogno, altrimenti si astiene...

E' proprio quella la domanda che non hai assolutamente bisogno di porti: non è un tuo problema. Anzi, guarda, ti rispondo io: perché tu sei speciale e lui, nonostante tutto quello che ha, se lo sogna di essere speciale come te. E' molto semplice.

Non mi ricordo quale utente del forum mi disse che il mio problema derivava dal fatto che l'altro era entrato nella mia testa, che se fosse stata una questione solo e puramente fisica, ne sarei uscita più facilmente. Non voleva dirmi che ero innamorata, ma solo che era riuscito ad attivare certi meccanismi del mio cervello. Nel momento in cui sono riuscita a trovare questi meccanismi (con l'aiuto di mio marito, al quale ho raccontato tutto), li ho smontati e lui è uscito dalla mia testa. Da lì all'indifferenza è stato un attimo. Ora, benché lo incontro tutti i giorni, non ho nessuna difficoltà non solo a non salutarlo più, ma anche a non vederlo più...

Il primo figlio è un'esperienza totalmente nuova, qualsiasi sia l'età dei genitori.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Grazie Lola, un po' di comprensione mi fa bene, veramente.
> Ho ricevuto parecchie mazzate per questo post, ma va benissimo, avevo proprio bisogno di una scossa nel momento in cui mi sentivo particolarmente fragile e fossilizzata.
> Non ti nego che ancora ogni tanto mi sto a domandare per quale stra cavolo di motivo abbia bisogno di far parte della mia vita una persona che dice da anni di avere tutto (e io penso anche che sia veramente così: ha case al mare e in montagna in località rinomate, viaggia in continuazione, fa un lavoro interessante e stimolante e che gli dà molto potere, è più che economicamente agiato, figli bravi e intelligenti, spasimanti varie), ma questo probabilmente non lo saprò mai.
> Il colpo basso non gliel'ho fatto passare proprio perchè l'ho avvertito anche io come una cattiveria gratuita, detta da uno che vuole mettere in difficoltà una giovane (passamelo!) madre alle prese con le sue già molto ben presenti ansie da prestazione.


chissa'perche'mi sento vicino,al tuo ex amante...


----------



## ipazia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me sembra de sta all'Asilo Mariuccia...
> 
> Mamma Ciccio me tocca....Ciccio toccame....
> 
> ...




ho capito (credo)...te dici, lei non vuole ma vuole..questa per me è dissonanza.

E io fatico a capire la dissonanza, o meglio, fatico a capirne la funzionalità, mi sembra una perdita di tempo, tempo rubato al vivere bene.

Fatico a comprendere Pan forse perchè quando sono in dissonanza, ed è una sensazione che mi piace pochissimo, di solito mi fermo. 

e anzichè perdermi a chiedermi cosa vogliono gli altri, mi chiedo cosa voglio IO.

E se voglio sapere qualcosa da qualcuno che non sono io, chiedo, ascolto e valuto. 

...e se VOGLIO che Ciccio mi tocchi, mi faccio toccare...e tocco anche io ..ma me la godo tutta però, ci penso ci ripenso poi decido...per non avere nè rimorsi nè rimpianti poi. 

E in quel mi fermo ci metto il lasciar fuori chiunque dalla mia dissonanza. Compagno e amante. 

Quando mi muovo è solo perchè ho deciso, giusto o sbagliato che sia. Se mi muovo è perchè sono pronta a farmi carico di tutto quello che ne viene dalle mie azioni, di bene e di male. Sono MIA, e mie azioni e conseguenze.

Ecco perchè al posto di Pan un messaggio così invadente mi porterebbe a chiedermi cosa ho fatto per permettergli di essere così invadente. E non per colpevolizzarmi, ma per aggiustare il tiro. Semplicemente.

Per capire quali sono i bisogni che permettendogli quella che per me è un'invasione di campo sto cercando di soddisfare.

Perchè è vero, come dici tu con la storia di Asilo Mariuccia...se non voglio che qualcuno entri, non lo faccio entrare. Non gli lascio proprio lo spazio per farlo. 




Pan ha detto:


> mi ha già ABBONDANTEMENTE avuta, *che altro vuole di me?*
> anche l'anima, prima che lo dica tu.


io credo ti dovresti chiedere cosa vuoi tu. E non da lui. Da te, adesso.

Lui lo vedrei come uno spunto per migliorare te stessa, per capirti meglio, per capire i tuoi bisogni e i tuoi desideri, senza farti condizionare, o facendolo il meno possibile, da vergogne e paletti morali.

rappresentartelo come un "invasore", "oppressore" della tua libertà, ti tiene legata a ciò che era (non lui, ma la tua realtà di allora) e ti rallenta nel vedere ciò che è, e ciò che sei.

Non so se devi andare o no...ma qualunque cosa tu decida, ti auguro che sia solo ed esclusivamente per te. 
Per non doverti guardare indietro e avere rimpianti e/o rimorsi.

Per poterti guardare indietro e riconoscerti nel tuo passato. Giusto o sbagliato che si sia rivelato col senno di poi.

Secondo me.


----------



## Ecate (9 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> la 27enne aveva poco da perdere, ora ho tutto da perdere
> e poi, scusate lo sto dicendo a me, QUESTA STORIA DEVE FINIRE!


Se proprio devi interpretare le motivazioni di questo signore, il fatto che tu abbia molto di più da perdere ti rende sicuramente più appetibile... 
L'ultimo canto del cigno è il più meschino


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> chissa'perche'mi sento vicino,al tuo ex amante...


Anche tu torni sul luogo del delitto?  :smile:


----------



## Daniele (10 Ottobre 2013)

Hai un marito? Ma digli la situazione, digli che il tizio lo stai ignorando ma lui si fa insistente e vorresti che la smettesse. Dopo tuo marito farà il sederino a pois al caro personaggio che avrà pure una moglie iper super fantastica, ma il mattarello nel culo se lo troverà comunque.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai un marito? Ma digli la situazione, digli che il tizio lo stai ignorando ma lui si fa insistente e vorresti che la smettesse. Dopo tuo marito farà il sederino a pois al caro personaggio che avrà pure una moglie iper super fantastica, ma il mattarello nel culo se lo troverà comunque.


Sederino a pois + mattarello nel culo mi pare un film porno con protagonista la Pimpa. Al di là di questo, quella prospettata da Daniele potrebbe essere una soluzione.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Perchè è passato il tempo in cui si potevano mangiare anche le fragole ahahha
> no, amo troppo quello che ho per metterlo a repentaglio e penso che un "ritorno" sarebbe oltremodo deludente, io non sono più la 27enne che pende dalle sue labbra e sono passati fiumi di sofferenza vera, fisica, sulla mia pelle quando ho elaborato il distacco da lui. Sarei una pazza solo a considerare l'eventualità.
> 
> Ammetto che mi tenta, l'idea teorica di prendere un caffè con lui, ma so che questa mia apertura la sfrutterebbe subito a suo vantaggio in qualche modo che forse io in questo momento non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare e quindi, per ora, lascio e sto in silenzio.


Pensaci bene: se davvero sarà una delusione, questa spazzerà via qualsiasi dubbio e tentazione nella tua mente. E la cosa, se fatta con intelligenza, non si sovrapporrà e non metterà a repentaglio quello che hai. Una caramella al mese non pregiudica una dieta.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pensaci bene: se davvero sarà una delusione, questa spazzerà via qualsiasi dubbio e tentazione nella tua mente. E la cosa, se fatta con intelligenza, non si sovrapporrà e non metterà a repentaglio quello che hai. Una caramella al mese non pregiudica una dieta.


Quoto


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pensaci bene: se davvero sarà una delusione, questa spazzerà via qualsiasi dubbio e tentazione nella tua mente. E la cosa, se fatta con intelligenza, non si sovrapporrà e non metterà a repentaglio quello che hai. Una caramella al mese non pregiudica una dieta.


Ma un incontro amoroso che si prospetta deludente non fa aprire discussioni


----------



## erab (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pensaci bene: se davvero sarà una delusione, questa spazzerà via qualsiasi dubbio e tentazione nella tua mente. E la cosa, se fatta con intelligenza, non si sovrapporrà e non metterà a repentaglio quello che hai. Una caramella al mese non pregiudica una dieta.


Il fatto stesso che sia qui a scriverne dimostra che lui ha ancora influenza su di lei.
Se poi aggiungi che lui viene descritto come un ottimo comunicatore fa da sè che l' incontro andrebbe 
assolutamente evitato.
Sempre che lei non gli pianti una ginocchiata nelle palle prima che inizia a parlare :mrgreen:


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Vi ringrazio, tanto, per i vostri commenti, grazie davvero perchè in tutti questi anni non ero mai riuscita a confrontarmi su questa situazione con nessuno e le vostre opinioni, buone o cattive, sono veramente di aiuto.

Quindi Signori, mi state dicendo che dovrei andare a prendere quel caffè?

Io vi  sottolineo però che il mio assillo non è continuo e martellante tutti i giorni, anche se dura da 12 anni. Quando vi ho scritto era perchè da alcune settimane lui si era fatto sentire e questa volta mi sono davvero sentita in difficoltà.

Daniele, la tua idea, seppur apprezzabile, non penso che la metterò in atto. Non vorrei far venire ansie al mio compagno, ansie inutili in un momento tra l'altro piuttosto impegnativo della sua vita (per questioni lavorative).

In verità, dopo che ho letto tutte le vostre risposte, propendo più per continuare a non sentirlo e non rispondergli. Mi dà solo dei grattacapi questa storia. Da sempre. E mi porta via serenità per niente. Spendo tempo a pensare per niente. E tra l'altro, dopo la sgridata di Leda, ho messo in atto tutta una serie di contromisure che per ora mi tengono lontana da lui e che intendo mantenere.

Una caramella non pregiudica una dieta? Dipende dalla caramella :unhappy: 
E poi io non sono come lui, io non voglio tradire moglie e figli per anni come ha fatto lui (timorato di dio che va in chiesa tutte le domeniche!!!!!!! ma vi rendete conto che quando stava con me poi si andava a confessare dal prete????? ), io agnostica razionalista, tengo al mio compagno e a mio figlio, la loro serenità che è la mia serenità vengono prima di tutto, non vorrei mai andare a combinare dei casini per un capriccio. Non sono come lui, non sono una falsa bugiarda come lui. Io non uso la coscienza come carta igienica. 
E *anche *per questi motivi, non vorrei mai dargli la soddisfazione di avermi oggi: io non sono come lui.
 :unhappy:


----------



## erab (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio, tanto, per i vostri commenti, grazie davvero perchè in tutti questi anni non ero mai riuscita a confrontarmi su questa situazione con nessuno e le vostre opinioni, buone o cattive, sono veramente di aiuto.
> 
> *Quindi Signori, mi state dicendo che dovrei andare a prendere quel caffè?
> *
> ...


No!
No!
e NO!

Lui ti sta invitando fuori per scopare.
Che ci vuoi andare a fare se non ti interessa?!?!?!?!?


A meno che tu non voglia darli un calcio nelle palle........

PS: se tuo marito sapesse che sei andata a prendere un caffè con un tuo ex? cosa penserebbe?


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Il fatto stesso che sia qui a scriverne dimostra che lui ha ancora influenza su di lei.
> Se poi aggiungi che lui viene descritto come un ottimo comunicatore fa da sè che l' incontro andrebbe
> assolutamente evitato.
> Sempre che lei non gli pianti una ginocchiata nelle palle prima che inizia a parlare :mrgreen:


Hai centrato Erab, lui è un ottimo comunicatore, è un mistificatore, un sofista. 
Lui vende guanti ai monchi e glielo ho visto fare spesso, non solo con me.
Per quanto qui sia stato descritto come il fedifrago che è, rimane comunque una persona estremamente brillante nel suo campo, non è uno stupido e io, proprio perchè ho paura di quella 27enne (grazie Chiara, con quella frase mi hai aperto un mondo), non posso vederlo.


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> No!
> No!
> e NO!
> 
> ...


Erab, quasi sicuramente, se si trattasse di un caffè (e la vedo dura scoparmelo in un bistrot di pomeriggio), lo direi al mio compagno.


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se proprio devi interpretare le motivazioni di questo signore, il fatto che tu abbia molto di più da perdere ti rende sicuramente più appetibile...
> L'ultimo canto del cigno è il più meschino



Questo post, insieme ad alcuni altri, è un mònito che devo tenere sempre presente.
Verissimo, ora che ho da perdere, e che siamo in pari condizioni, probabilmente mi rende ancora più appetibile.
E io la soddisfazione di avermi oggi non gliela voglio e non gliela posso dare. NO.


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Io non ci andrei. 
Anche se non vuoi riaprire una relazione deleteria secondo me questo incontro non può portare nulla di buono.
Che senso avrebbe? Dimostrare qualcosa a lui? Ma la cosa migliore da fare è dimostrare a te stessa che non hai proprio nulla da dimostrargli, e il modo migliore è non andare.
Chissenefrega di cosa pensa, di cosa 
prova, di quanto vada in Chiesa o di quanto davvero stimi sua moglie.
Lui è quella robaccia lì che hai raccontato, lascialo dov'è...


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premetto che devo leggere ancora una parte del tuo 3d, ma mi sembra di aver inquadrato un pò la situazione
> 
> con i dovuti distinguo: ci sono passata anch'io
> scrivi che non sei più la ventisettenne che pendeva dalle sue labbra: devi convincertene tu per prima, e non pensarlo perchè di anni ne hai qualcuno in più e ti trovi in un'altra situazione di vita
> ...


----------



## erab (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non ci andrei.
> Anche se non vuoi riaprire una relazione deleteria secondo me questo incontro non può portare nulla di buono.
> Che senso avrebbe? Dimostrare qualcosa a lui? Ma la cosa migliore da fare è dimostrare a te stessa che non hai proprio nulla da dimostrargli, e il modo migliore è non andare.
> Chissenefrega di cosa pensa, di cosa
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Vi racconto questa.
Alcuni anni fa, ci eravamo già lasciati, era il 2007 circa,  io facevo la mia vita e lui la sua.
In quel periodo io scrivevo spesso su un forum collegato ad una testata giornalistica nazionale , un forum leggero, scanzonato. Un giorno un utente ha iniziato a scrivere e così facendo è riuscito a catalizzare l'attenzione di tutti gli utenti, compresa la giornalista moderatrice del forum, nei suoi post diceva solo che lui soffriva tanto per amore.
Quello per me era un periodo tranquillo , sereno, divertente.
C'ho messo molto poco a capire che era lui (ormai potrei leggere un qualsiasi suo articolo senza la firma e capirei dallo stile immediatamente che si tratta di lui!).

E così, ha provato a riagganciarmi. Quando gli ho chiesto perchè fosse venuto a rompere là la sua risposta è stata "scusa,  non volevo disturbare" 

Questo per dire, che quando si è ritrovato con tutte le porte chiuse, ha provato ad entrare dalla finestra sotto mentite spoglie, intrufolandosi  in un "luogo" che era mio (di mio non c'è niente, ma per dire che quel forum per me era un posto di svago che lui ha infestato!),

e non mi stupirei se arrivasse anche qui


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> E poi io non sono come lui, io non voglio tradire moglie e figli per anni come ha fatto lui (timorato di dio che va in chiesa tutte le domeniche!!!!!!! ma vi rendete conto che quando stava con me poi si andava a confessare dal prete????? ), io agnostica razionalista, tengo al mio compagno e a mio figlio, la loro serenità che è la mia serenità vengono prima di tutto, non vorrei mai andare a combinare dei casini per un capriccio. Non sono come lui, non sono una falsa bugiarda come lui. Io non uso la coscienza come carta igienica.
> E *anche *per questi motivi, non vorrei mai dargli la soddisfazione di avermi oggi: io non sono come lui.
> :unhappy:


Anche a me ha sempre infastidito rapportarmi a comunisti demmerda, radical chic e/o integralisti cattolici.

Però tu non hai capito affatto la dinamica del loro percorso: un onnivoro non si cura di mangiare carne o pesce o verdura mentre per un animalista mangiare una bistecca è un travaglio molto forte. 

Parimenti all'animalista, il cattolico praticante (o non "adulto", come si dice ora) gode appieno del peccato, lo gusta, lo vive, se ne contorce, ci si immerge, proprio perchè dà un grande valore al peccato (al netto di ipocrisie e paraculismi da baciapile). Come un bambino, sente le vertigini quando compie un gesto "proibito". Sente le vertigini perchè "ha qualcosa di proibito".

Per lui quello è l'abisso, l'apnea, il baratro morale, il cui superamento lo inebria fino al momento della liberazione mediante il Sacramento della Confessione. Paradossalmente, un cattolico praticante è colui che gode in modo sopraffino della trasgressione. Per gli altri è una trombata e (quasi) ordinaria amministrazione. Per lui è lo stomaco che si contorce.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sai, 
in un certo senso penso che gli dai "importanza" quando immagini, tu o altri qui dentro, che "voglia" destabilizzarti, che "voglia" potere su di te.
E' possibile, per me probabile, che semplicemente ti voglia. 
Come un bambino, infantilmente, con immediatezza, con superficialità.
Ti vuole così, sì, perchè non ti ha, o perchè ha bellissimi ricordi di te e non ha la più pallida idea che il suo comportamento vada male in qualunque modo (immagino che lui si veda perfetto, o almeno, con dei difetti adorabili)

Non è una lotta della buona fanciulla contro il perfido e seducente mago.
E' un uomo qualunque, come tanti altri.
Ti vuole, ok.

Io lo guarderei con la tenerezza riservata ai ricordi di gioventù, con la comprensione riservata a un bimbo, con il giudizio riservato a una persona come lui da una donna matura e con famiglia come te, con la lontananza riservata a una persona inaffidabile e che, pur senza volere, ti farebbe un sacco di male se appena arrivasse a meno di un chilometro di distanza.


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma un incontro amoroso che si prospetta deludente non fa aprire discussioni


Adoro i tuoi interventi, sappilo (o SALLO, come diciamo qui ) :inlove:


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Vi racconto questa.
> Alcuni anni fa, ci eravamo già lasciati, era il 2007 circa,  io facevo la mia vita e lui la sua.
> In quel periodo io scrivevo spesso su un forum collegato ad una testata giornalistica nazionale , un forum leggero, scanzonato. Un giorno un utente ha iniziato a scrivere e così facendo è riuscito a catalizzare l'attenzione di tutti gli utenti, compresa la giornalista moderatrice del forum, nei suoi post diceva solo che lui soffriva tanto per amore.
> Quello per me era un periodo tranquillo , sereno, divertente.
> ...


sarebbe molto divertente se il tizio arrivasse qui  

battute a parte,mi devo associare a chi ti dice che se temi di tornare ad essere quella 27enne che ha ceduto un tempo,è meglio se non lo rivedi sto tizio.


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai,
> in un certo senso penso che gli dai "importanza" quando immagini, tu o altri qui dentro, che "voglia" destabilizzarti, che "voglia" potere su di te.
> E' possibile, per me probabile, che semplicemente ti voglia.
> Come un bambino, infantilmente, con immediatezza, con superficialità.
> ...



Infatti la cosa è molto più banale, terra terra, di come la percepisco in certi momenti.

è solo un ex che quando si annoia mi cerca e se capitasse, mi ridarebbe volentieri una ripassatina.

tutto qua! 

e io mi faccio troppe seghe mentali (scusate la brutalità di questi termini, ma di questo si tratta!)


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarebbe molto divertente se il tizio arrivasse qui
> 
> battute a parte,mi devo associare a chi ti dice che se temi di tornare ad essere quella 27enne che ha ceduto un tempo,è meglio se non lo rivedi sto tizio.



Non arriverà questa volta.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Non arriverà questa volta.


non ne dubito 

ti stai convincendo che lui ti sta cercando per il semplice gusto della ri-conquista?


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ne dubito
> 
> ti stai convincendo che lui ti sta cercando per il semplice gusto della ri-conquista?


Perplesso, non mi sto convincendo, è così ! 
Altrimenti se ne starebbe buono con la moglie iper mega fantastica o andrebbe in cerca delle 2 spasimanti che dice di avere.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Perplesso, non mi sto convincendo, è così !
> Altrimenti se ne starebbe buono con la moglie iper mega fantastica o andrebbe in cerca delle 2 spasimanti che dice di avere.


ottimo.   concentrati su questo e quest'idea diventerà il tuo antidoto contro il suo veleno


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo.   concentrati su questo e quest'idea diventerà il tuo antidoto contro il suo veleno



In verità questo lo so da molto.
Così come so già perfettamente cosa succederebbe se io cedessi, ossia doppio danno: immediatamente dopo lui sarebbe il solito str....e avrei rovinato la mia famiglia. In entrambi i casi mi sentirei una m@@@@


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> In verità questo lo so da molto.
> Così come so già perfettamente cosa succederebbe se io cedessi, ossia doppio danno: immediatamente dopo lui sarebbe il solito str....e avrei rovinato la mia famiglia. In entrambi i casi mi sentirei una m@@@@


e allora torniamo al punto di prima: che cosa aiuterebbe maggiormente te stessa?

rifiutarti di incontrarlo e aspettare che si stanchi di cercarti oppure affrontarlo,vederlo per il poveretto che è (al di là della patina dorata della sua vita perfettina) e tornartene a casa dopo avergli fatto capire chiaramente non c'è più trippa per gatti?


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e allora torniamo al punto di prima: che cosa aiuterebbe maggiormente te stessa?
> 
> rifiutarti di incontrarlo e aspettare che si stanchi di cercarti oppure affrontarlo,vederlo per il poveretto che è (al di là della patina dorata della sua vita perfettina) e tornartene a casa dopo avergli fatto capire chiaramente non c'è più trippa per gatti?


Io l'ho già rivisto nel 2008, oggi non ho bisogno di rivederlo. 
E sono anche tranquilla, il problema è che lui ogni tanto spunta fuori e mi scombina tutto.
io non ho necessità di vederlo né sentirlo e se mi devo organizzare per una cena o un pranzo (e da mamma che lavora è un casino trovare due ore ) di certo non mi incasino la vita per vedere lui (mi ha invitata a concerti, mostre, cene, pranzi, ma alla fine io non ho tempo né voglia per lui, fondamentalmente!)
il mio post iniziale l'ho scritto perché quando la mia vita procede serena, dal niente arriva lui e scombussola tutto.

io vorrei solo che lui se ne stesse per i fatti suoi senza farmi arrivare ad antipatiche diffide.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Io l'ho già rivisto nel 2008, oggi non ho bisogno di rivederlo.
> E sono anche tranquilla, il problema è che lui ogni tanto spunta fuori e mi scombina tutto.
> io non ho necessità di vederlo né sentirlo e se mi devo organizzare per una cena o un pranzo (e da mamma che lavora è un casino trovare due ore ) di certo non mi incasino la vita per vedere lui (mi ha invitata a concerti, mostre, cene, pranzi, ma alla fine io non ho tempo né voglia per lui, fondamentalmente!)
> il mio post iniziale l'ho scritto perché quando la mia vita procede serena, dal niente arriva lui e scombussola tutto.
> ...


finchè crederà di avere una chance di farti cadere tra le sue braccia,non te ne libererai neppure tra altri 5 anni.


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Quando sono stata lasciata, dalla sera alla mattina, e mi ha detto che non poteva andare avanti, nonostante lo choc per me, io mi sono rinchiusa nelle mie cose, nella mia vita, non ha ricevuto un sms, una mail, una telefonata, NIENTE. Mi sono fatta da parte SENZA FIATARE, non ho fatto l'amante pazza disperata, non so come ma avevo conservato un barlume di lucidità e sono tornata a fare la mia vita.

Perchè lui non può "usarmi" la stessa cortesia? 
Perchè non gli basta quella sua vita perfetta? Perché deve rompere il c@@@ a me? 
QUESTO NON LO SOPPORTO.

Chiedo venia, è proprio uno sfogo questo.


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Io l'ho già rivisto nel 2008, oggi non ho bisogno di rivederlo.
> E sono anche tranquilla, il problema è che lui ogni tanto spunta fuori e mi scombina tutto.
> io non ho necessità di vederlo né sentirlo e se mi devo organizzare per una cena o un pranzo (e da mamma che lavora è un casino trovare due ore ) di certo non mi incasino la vita per vedere lui (mi ha invitata a concerti, mostre, cene, pranzi, ma alla fine io non ho tempo né voglia per lui, fondamentalmente!)
> il mio post iniziale l'ho scritto perché quando la mia vita procede serena, dal niente arriva lui e scombussola tutto.
> ...


Mi dispiace, Pan, ma tu non sei tranquilla.
E questo si evince dal loop di domande che continui a porti...


----------



## devastata (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche a me ha sempre infastidito rapportarmi a comunisti demmerda, radical chic e/o integralisti cattolici.
> 
> Però tu non hai capito affatto la dinamica del loro percorso: un onnivoro non si cura di mangiare carne o pesce o verdura mentre per un animalista mangiare una bistecca è un travaglio molto forte.
> 
> ...


Non sapevo che i Comunisti corressero a confessarsi. Anzi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sapevo che i Comunisti corressero a confessarsi. Anzi.


Ho parlato di cattolici, mi pareva chiaro.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Pan, ma tu non sei tranquilla.
> E questo si evince dal loop di domande che continui a porti...


Quoto. Pare che voglia autoconvincersi. Un caffè con lui sarebbe un'occasione per togliersi qualsiasi dubbio.


----------



## Principessa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> Quando sono stata lasciata, dalla sera alla mattina, e mi ha detto che non poteva andare avanti, nonostante lo choc per me, io mi sono rinchiusa nelle mie cose, nella mia vita, non ha ricevuto un sms, una mail, una telefonata, NIENTE. Mi sono fatta da parte SENZA FIATARE, non ho fatto l'amante pazza disperata, non so come ma avevo conservato un barlume di lucidità e sono tornata a fare la mia vita.
> 
> Perchè lui non può "usarmi" la stessa cortesia?
> Perchè non gli basta quella sua vita perfetta? Perché deve rompere il c@@@ a me?
> ...


Perché è un cazzone come tanti che ci gode a sapere che una donna lo desidera e ancora di più che lo ama.
L'unica strategia utile è ignorarlo.
Se lo insulti, gli fai comunque capire che ti sta ferendo.
Proprio non deve capire niente, invece.


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. Pare che voglia autoconvincersi. Un caffè con lui sarebbe un'occasione per togliersi qualsiasi dubbio.


Ti ringrazio per il quoto, ma io non sono d'accordo sul fatto di rivederlo, a meno che lei prima smetta di chiedersi perché lui insiste tanto... :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Anche a me ha sempre infastidito rapportarmi a comunisti demmerda, radical chic e/o integralisti cattolici.
> 
> Però tu non hai capito affatto la dinamica del loro percorso: un onnivoro non si cura di mangiare carne o pesce o verdura mentre per un animalista mangiare una bistecca è un travaglio molto forte.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA...
Sai che io che sono cristiano credente ecc..ecc..ecc..
Sai che io agognerei il sacerdozio esteso alle suore...

Per poter andare a confessarmi da loro....

Immagina che scena...
Madre ho peccato di lussuria e adulterio...ora le racconto per filo e per segno...deve sapere che noi gruppo di coppie che ci ritroviamo per meditare e pregare...siamo caduti in tentazione...e siamo finiti tutti a letto a fare questo quello e quell'altro...

Ma ti rendi conto che casin ne nascerebbe?
E non le dico cara madre come godevano le partecipanti...veramente guardi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perché è un cazzone come tanti che ci gode a sapere che una donna lo desidera e ancora di più che lo ama.
> L'unica strategia utile è ignorarlo.
> Se lo insulti, gli fai comunque capire che ti sta ferendo.
> Proprio non deve capire niente, invece.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma grazie !*



Leda ha detto:


> Adoro i tuoi interventi, sappilo (o SALLO, come diciamo qui ) :inlove:


È molto reciproco


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il quoto, ma io non sono d'accordo sul fatto di rivederlo, a meno che lei prima smetta di chiedersi perché lui insiste tanto... :smile:


insiste perché é un ricco annoiato, prepotente capriccioso e immaturo.
that's all !


----------



## devastata (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ho parlato di cattolici, mi pareva chiaro.


Dopo. Prima di comunisti. E' il berludconismo di merda che ha mischiato i ruoli.

Negli anni 70 erano ben distinti.


----------



## devastata (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> insiste perché é un ricco annoiato, prepotente capriccioso e immaturo.
> that's all !


Allora dimentica le sue qualita' e pensalo solo con i suoi limiti.

Dovessi decidere di rivederlo come ti vestiresti?

Nella risposta troveresti tutto.


----------



## Pan (10 Ottobre 2013)

[HR][/HR]





devastata ha detto:


> Allora dimentica le sue qualita' e pensalo solo con i suoi limiti.
> 
> Dovessi decidere di rivederlo come ti vestiresti?
> 
> Nella risposta troveresti tutto.



Eheh bella domanda :mrgreen:


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Pan ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> 
> Eheh bella domanda :mrgreen:


semnra più o meno la mia storia


----------

